# Shackled City - Chapter I



## Majin (Jul 19, 2004)

_Life's Bazaar - Part I_

Built inside the mouth of a dormant volcano, the city of Cauldron is aptly named. The town's buildings, tightly packed and built from volcanic rock and wood, line the inner bowl of this nameless volcano. Cobblestone roads form concentric circles around a small lake of cold water, which fills the volcano's basin. 

A 50-foot-tall fortified wall of black malachite encircles the city, tracing the outer rim of the volcano. Four roads descend the outer walls of the volcano, becoming major thoroughfares that lead to other towns and distant realms. The districts nearer the rim of the city tend to be occupied by upper class families and elite merchants. The closer one gets to the center of town (and the closer to the pungent odors of the central lake), the shoddier the construction and the more dangerous the dark alleys. 

Of immediate interest to any newcomer in town, is The Drunken Morkoth Inn, located on Obsidian avenue, around the outer rim of the volcano. It is currently late afternoon and a steady rain has begun to fall. Frequent rumbles of thunder and flashes of lightning permeate throughout the city. It would be best for those without shelter to find some as soon as possible until the storm passes.

Map of Cauldron


----------



## Dhes (Jul 19, 2004)

As Elyas enters Cauldron he heads for the nearest inn to shelter from the downpour.
As he enters “The Drunken Morkoth inn”, he try’s to shake some off the rain from his clothing.

_I should really get myself a cloak to keep some of this rain off, hummm I wonder if there is a spell that can keep me dry?_ 

As he reaches the bar he asks the bartender for a big cup of coffee and asks if there are any vacant rooms.

Taking his coffee he heads for an empty table, and takes a new leather-bound book out of his back pack and starts writing on the 1st page.


----------



## Verbatim (Jul 20, 2004)

Zeric's arms felt as if the skin on his arm had been stretched past its breaking point around his muscles as he unloaded the last of Gurnezarn's heavy crates off of the wagon and carried it to the back of the smithy.

Trying to set it down as gently as possible, Zeric's grip finally failed him, and the crate, already slick with Zeric's sweat, slipped from his hands and landed with a loud thud in front of him.

"Don't ye be thinkin' I didna hear that Zeric. I told ye a thousand times how fragile that cargo be before it got here. Why I let them priests talk me inta hirin' a mule headed, no account vagrant like you, I'll never to be knowin'. 

Resisting the urge to pick the crate up once more and truly test the fragility of the mystery contents within, Zeric knew that he should not be surprised at the mercurial temperment of his employer, especially after working for the dwarf for almost three months.

_~Three more months and my obligation to the church is over...three more months until I can be free of their gaze...three months until I can put my payments to their proper usage...~_

His thoughts of freedom from St Cuthbert clergy's watchful gaze, as well as his freedom from the razor tongued dwarf sustained him through his final duties inside the smithy, and as the first peel of thunder rumbled from the west, Zeric felt the heavy steps of Gurnezarn approaching him and wondered what he had done now that the dwarf had taken offense to.

"I know ye will be wantin' t' get t' yer room before this storm rolls in, and since ye proly done broke half of what be in those boxes, it'll be better for ye if'n ye ain't here when I muster me courage and look inside of them."

Resisting the urge to smile in response to Gurnezarn's gruffness, Zeric took the dismissal for what it was almost out the door when Gurnezarn's voice called out to him once more, this time lacking the gruffness that Zeric was used to.

"I'm not t' be understandin' why ye work for me like ye do Zeric, especially since there be no coin in it for ye, but a deal be a deal, and I aim t' keep my side o' it."

Turning around to see what the dwarf was talking about, Zeric saw the dwarf holding a chain shirt in one hand and an equally plain looking morningstar in the other.

"They're nothing fancy t' be sure, but the priests said that I was t' return these t' ya once ye proved t' me that ye could be trusted with them. Now, I'm still thinkin' that ye'll find a way t' hit yeself in the head with this thing, but that be your problem and not mine. Now get out o' here before the rain washes ye away...

Walking up to the dwarf and taking his mended chain shirt, as well as his regripped morningstar, Zeric nodded his head in thanks to the dwarf and walked out the door and into the night.

_~You may not know it Gurnezarn, but you just made sure these three months will go by much easier...~_

Slipping the chain shirt over his tunic as the first heavy drops of rain began to fall, Zeric looked up into the sky above his adopted city and smiled a feral grin into the pouring rain.

_~Your priests made a mistake you arrogant bastard...you should have told them to make sure they finished the job, because I am coming for you, as well as any of yours lapdogs that would seek to keep safe, whatever it takes I will have my vengence, and not even your god can keep you safe...~_


----------



## hippocrachus (Jul 20, 2004)

"Will you just come on?"  the sodden bard asked his mule in a tone that suggested patience was not a virtue and in fact a derivative of convenience.
The animal, equally wet and equally headstrong about its own opinions of virtues, stared back with a look of languid ignorance.
"Fine!" he said with a wave of his hand and quick turn of his heel. "Don't complain to me when the wolves come biting at your hooves..."
He approached the city's Eastern gate and hailed the guards to let him in, trying to gain as much shelter from the rain as possible from the porticos of the gatehouse. He identified himself as a weather-beaten traveler. His purpose: "Just passing through."
As he prepared to enter the walls of Cauldron he felt a familiar nudge at the small of his back.
"I guess you think I'm just gonna let you come with me now, huh?" he asked without looking back. He was answered with a sardonic snort from a well-muscled nose that's had a lot of practice.
The two travelers made their way through the maze-like streets until they reached a tavern by the name of The Drunken Morkoth Inn. Phoebus, the mule, was sent around back to be kept in the stable, along with the usual stabling fees.
Phoebus was a veteran. He knew how to pay.
The taller of the two entered the common room and sat down at the bar with an air of one who's really good at making himself conspicuous.
"Let's have a drink, barkeep," he said to the person providing such services.
As the musician waited for his ale he gave the Inn a smug once-over and unstrapped his lyre from his back to dry it off with the inside of his cloak.
He plucked a few notes idly.


----------



## Majin (Jul 20, 2004)

A clean-shaven man who appears to be in his late 20's gets Elyas his coffee and Orpheus his ale. Taking 4 copper from each of them he watches as Elyas heads off by himself and turns back to the bard after accepting payment. 

"Name's Kellen. Haven't seen you around here in Cauldron. What brings you here stranger?"


----------



## hippocrachus (Jul 20, 2004)

The bard looks at the man silently for a moment before answering.
"I'm just passing through. How 'bout you?" he asks, hoping his poetry isn't wasted on the young man.
"Say...what sort of person did it take to found a city in the middle of an inactive volcano?" he asks, this time more sincere.


----------



## Majin (Jul 20, 2004)

Kellen stares blanky for a moment at Orpheus' first question, then gives him a wry smile. 

"It is told that the town was originally founded by the Lord Mayor's ancestors. The real reason for why they picked a dormant volcano for their foundation is up for debate actually. Some say it was desperation for a place to settle."

"Others say that some merchants had the mayor's ancestor's ear, and convinced him that this site would be the perfect central hub for trade in the area, as you can tell we have a road in each cardinal direction leading off to nearby towns."

"Others still, speak of darker reasons. That something sinister influenced the founders decision to build here. Although I think thats plain hogwash. The city has been here for over a century and nothing has happened to us!"

"It's my opinion that it was simply a guild of merchants his ancestor was close to. Prolly promised to give him a cut of their profits too!" the barkeep laughs.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jul 21, 2004)

Orpheus pays rapt attention to the barkeeper's words, going so far as to lean in a little closer. He especially finds the mention of hogwash to be to his liking.
"We're all mates here, Kellen; who're these others and what exactly are they saying?" he asks, stoking the metaphysical fire with his mind's stick.

(OOC: It probably doesn't matter, but just in case the right questions aren't being asked... _Gather Information +6_)


----------



## Majin (Jul 21, 2004)

"Others? Oh, it's just word around town really. Most people don't pay it any bother. You prolly shouldn't either. Just a bunch of fip and fappery if you ask me."

The barkeep pauses for a moment and looks at the bard, who no doubt will want more of an answer than that, and sighs. "Well, if you simply must hear what some are saying. The big event as of late that has the local constabulary in tangles is all the people being kidnapped. Now "all", mind you, is an indeterminate number of people. They won't say who exactly. Only those that know the kidnap victims know of at least one, namely their own that turned up kidnapped."

"The church itself seems to know as well, but their tight lipped about it too, only trusting their own lapdogs with the details. All a lot of rubbish if you ask me anyway, and you did, didn't you? It's prolly all just some coincidence anyway, the list of people I bet isn't even that long. Nothing to pull your ears off for."

Kellen chuckles to himself and adds, "Maybe it's like some people say, a magical disease has infected the town, causing people to vanish, just like that!"


----------



## Verbatim (Jul 21, 2004)

After arriving at the Tipped Tankard Tavern, where he lodged, Zeric had opened the door to his spartan room and saw a sealed letter with his name on it upon his cot. Picking it up, Zeric saw the mark of St Cuthbert in the wax, Zeric and opened the letter, his eyes quickly scanning the contents within.

_Zeric,

I would like you to meet with Headmistress Gretchen Tashykk of the Lantern Street Orphanage. She has reported the kidnapping of some of her wards, and the church would like her to know that we are taking the matter seriously. Please get the names and ages of the children that were taken and bring them to the temple tonight. While I can not force you to assist the church, it will help convince those who might still harbor doubts about your change of heart.

May Cuthbert's grace watch over you in this task.

Priestess Urikas_

Sighing deeply, Zeric knew that the church was once more testing him to see if he had truly turned his back on his old life, and while he could not fault them for their logic, it chaffed him that he was the one under the scrutiny.

_~The faster I get this done, the better...~_

Managing to find his way to the orphanage, Zeric had knocked on the door and greeted by a graying halfling woman who introduced herself as Headmistess Tashykk. Wasting no time, Zeric told her of the church's concern over the missing children and asked if he could have their names and ages to take back to the temple.

Nodding her head, she gave Zeric their names and their age, fighting back her tears as she did so.

_~Three human children and one of dwarvish blood...I wonder if Gurnezarn knows of this last fact?~_

Repeating their names and ages in his head until he felt he had them memorized, Zeric thanked her for her time and started walking towards the church, never seeing the eyes of the older halfling following him until he disappeared in the darkness of the storm.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jul 22, 2004)

Orpheus cocks an eyebrow at the usage of such odd nouns.
_Fip and fappery...?_ he stifles his laugh with a mouthful of ale.
He sobers a little at the mention of kidnappings and shares in the barkeeper's mirth at the magical disease statement.
"How exactly is a disease like that spread?" he asks rhetorically.
After a few sips of his drink, he gives an encompassing wave of his hand.
"What gods watch over this city, Kellen? You speak of the Church as a single entity..."


----------



## Majin (Jul 22, 2004)

Kellen smirks at Orpheus' first question and gives a quick shrug. "There are many faiths that "set up shop" here in Cauldron, but by far the one with the largest influence would be St. Cuthbert's ilk. Their church is up in the northeast part of the city. To a lesser extent there seems to be a moderate amount of Kord followers that visit The Temple of Lordly Might in the west part of the city."


----------



## hippocrachus (Jul 22, 2004)

The bard bobs his head in understanding at Kellen's words.
Feeling the conversation dying, he turns on his stool and leans back against the bar to inspect the inn patrons with more interest; making sure to notice the women and make the women notice him.

(OOC: Who we got in the bar, Majin?)


----------



## kirinke (Jul 22, 2004)

*Alinis:*

The tired she-elf grimances as another lightening strike hit somewhere nearby. "Ehlonna's grace. We need to get out of this mess," she said to the rather thin looking hinny beside her.

The hinny snorted as if in agreement, keeping close to the elf as they walked through the sodden streets and glaring at anyone who even looked like they were getting close to her. Most had the sense not to mess with such an obviously ill-tempered creature and a few wondered why the tall elf hadn't sold the hinny to the knackers. 

She sighed in relief as she found an inn. "The Drunken Morkoth Inn," she said. "Strange name. Wonder what a Morkoth is," she wondered to herself as she went around back, looking for the stable.

A small, curly topped girl was mucking out a stall. Alinis coughed politely and the girl turned, eyes widening at seeing a full-blood elf. "Ooo, you're tall," she said, blurting out the obvious and blushing hotly at the bad manners.

Alinis chuckled, amused. "I eat alot of green vegetables," she said, grinning as the child made a bleagh-face. "Do you have room for me and my hinny here?"

"2 copper a day for the hinny takes care of feed and care. For a place for yerself, you'll hafta make arrangements w'me da or ma." the girl said, looking expectantly at the she elf. 

"So you work the stable?"

"Aye, I keep things tidy or me mum an da'll skin me. So will you stay?" she looked hopeful.

"Alright then. Be warned though, Sweetbee here tends to react violently towards men and will plant a hoof or take a bite out of anything resembling a male,"

"No problem. I'll take care of her meself. That is, if she'll let me,"

Alinis turned to the mule, who ambled towards the girl and blew softly in a proffered hand. "She'll do," Alinis nodded. "Now where is your da?"

"Behind the bar, mindin the customers, silly." she said, allowing Alinis to stow most of the gear in the stable. 

"If you look after my stuff proper, I'll give you a couple of coppers for your efforts,"

The girl beamed happily. "Sweet!" she said as Alinis flipped her the coins for the hinny's board and bread and entered the inn-tavern and slid down on a chair in front of the bar.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jul 23, 2004)

Scrutinizing the beautiful things in the bar, Orpheus is thrown back as the fiery elven goddess enters the inn. And then she sits down at the bar. He stares down at his drink and balks before collecting his thoughts. He sets his ale down and casually scoots closer, being very obvious about it, stroking his facial hair, trying to bring attention to it.


----------



## Majin (Jul 23, 2004)

Taking a quick scan of the bar Orpheus can tell it must be a slow night. Besides the one that ordered the coffee and took it to sit alone at his own table the rest of the room is only occupied by five people. What looks like a romantic couple of humans sits in the back corner holding hands and talking quietly. The remaining three are elves, two male, and one female, who are sharing a meal together.

"Another newcomer I see," quips Kellen as he turns to Alinis. "What can I get you this evening miss?" he asks.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 23, 2004)

"A room and a meal if you please. It was a bit nasty coming in with the weather the way it is and I would also like something hot to drink. Perhaps some tea or mulled wine." Alinis smiled. "No coffee though. Can't stand the stuff,"


----------



## Majin (Jul 23, 2004)

"3 copper for the drink and 3 silver for the room, miss," answers Kellen. 

As he accepts his payment he asks, "What brings you to Cauldron this stormy evening, Miss...?" Kellen pauses, not sure what to call her.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 23, 2004)

"Name's Alinis, though my friends call me Ruina," she said grinning. "I'm really on walk-about. Quite frankly, since this is the only decent sized town I've seen in awhile, I was hoping to find some gainful employment," she said, tapping her quiver-scabbard meaningfully. "Oh and what do you have to eat? I'm a bit hungry as well," she said cheerfully.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 23, 2004)

The rain drums down, soaking any who remain on Cauldron's streets.  Few brave the weather, but a single halfling walks unconcerned through the downpour.  His clothes, strange to the eyes of the citizens of the city or any for a good few hundred miles, are drenched and stuck to his thin body, but the halfling smiles happily as he looks down on the town.

_Cauldron.  At last!_  Kiyoshi thinks.  _A true meeting of the elements.  The sky, the rock, the lake, and the memory of fire...  To have a city in such a place..._  He shakes his head in wonder, the action causing water to fly from his braided hair.

_I wonder how many know what a potent location they live it.  I wonder if any this far East even study the elements._

He walks through the streets, drawing the occasional curious glance from people sheltering from the storm.  Lightning flashes brightly overhead, momentarily illuminating a sign hanging from the front of a building.

_The Drunken Morkoth Inn?  Well, I need a place to stay, and this will do for now..._  Kiyoshi pushes open the door, stepping into the warmth of the room inside.  He makes his way over towards the bar, patiently waiting for the innkeeper to finish speaking with the tall elven woman.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jul 24, 2004)

Orpheus scowls suspiciously as the monk-wizard-thing enters the tavern and sits down at the bar.
_Make your move before the weirdo does!_
"Hi!" he says to the elven maiden, smiling broadly.


----------



## Majin (Jul 24, 2004)

"Five copper for a fine meal to go with your drink Miss Alinis," the barkeep smiles. His daughter enters the room from a door behind the bar. 

"The payment for our latest arrival's keeping da," the girl says, dropping Alinis' payment for the stabling charges in her fathers hand. She turns quickly to go before being stopped by Kellen. "Min..." he says impatienty, stopping the girl in her tracks. "Yes da?" the girl mutters and turns back around to face her father. 

"Josef, the cook, went home early today complaining about the sniffles or some such nonsense. Run along and prepare a dish of tonight's special for Miss Alinis here before returning to your duties." Without another word Kellen turns to greet Kiyoshi. "My you _are_ quite a new face around here, aren't you? How may I help you this evening sir?"

Min stands at the doorway a moment longer, a pout spread across her face. With a sigh she turns to Alinis and smiles, "Don't worry, I'll make sure to wash my hands first!" then turns on her heels and disappears into the kitchen to prepare Alinis' meal.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 24, 2004)

"Hello," Alinis said politely sipping her tea, enjoying the first hot thing she had since breakfast earlier that morning. _A goatee? Gods, I haven't seen anyone with a goatee since my kid brother decided he wanted to be a bard and impress the ladies. Might as well give him a chance._ she thought in amusement, hiding her smile behind her tea-cup. _My brother did eventually decide to shave it off anyway after I teased him unmercifully for ten years._

She looked in her concealed belt pouch and sighed. No more small change. "I don't have anymore small coins, do you have change for a gold piece?" she asked proffering a single gold piece, carefully hiding the rest of her money from sight. "And you are sir?" she asked, the half-elf beside her.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jul 24, 2004)

_It's the goatee; the ladies love the goatee..._
He looks to make sure Kellen isn't paying attention before he introduces himself.
"My name is Orpheus,"  he says offering a hand and going for the eloquent courtly kiss...on the hand. "To what divine being do I owe the pleasure?"  he asks, pretending as if he didn't eavesdrop on Alinis' conversation with Kellen.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 24, 2004)

_Gods, exactly like my little brother, this might be fun _ Alinis thought as a few choice fond memories flickered through her brain. _He never did quite forgive me for the sleep potion and green hair bit._

"I wouldn't know, I don't have the aquaintence of any deities or divine entities," she said, keeping her tone on the polite side of teasing.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jul 24, 2004)

"Really?!" he asks, picking-up on the joke and silently admitting to his own corniness. "Not even a hint of divine parentage? I've met some demigods, and I must say..." he trails off for a second. "I bet men are always hitting on you, huh?"
He grabs his ale and takes a gulp.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 24, 2004)

"Not as many as you think, but some are less polite about it then you," she said, grinning broadly.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jul 24, 2004)

"My mother wouldn't have me be impolite to a pretty lady," he says grinning.
He looks to the oddly dressed stranger across the way.
"How 'bout you? You get hit on a lot," he asks, hoping to find another willing to share in the joke. He gives a conspiratorial nudge to Alinis.


----------



## Majin (Jul 24, 2004)

Kellen's eyes widen for a split second at Alinis' question. He takes the gold piece gingerly and stammers, "Why yes, but I'll have to get it from the vault. I will return shortly with your change," he smiles excitedly.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 24, 2004)

Alinis curses silently. I_ didn't want them to think of me as being rich,_  she sighed to herself. _But then, adventures are supposed to have a bit of coin on them. Maybe I can play it down._ 

She accepted her change with some relief. "Sorry about that, my parents gave me a some coins to keep me going for a bit, but I'm really in need of a job. Is there a hiring hall about here? Or a place that can use the skills of a Ranger?" she asked the barkeep politely.


----------



## Majin (Jul 25, 2004)

"A hiring hall?" muses Kellen as he returns with Alinis' change. "Well, if menial labor is what your looking for theres a few workers guilds around the city yea, but if it's something more spectacular your looking for you should try to get an audience with the Lord Mayor. He's always hiring up adventurers that are just passing through for important tasks. It'd pay better then working around here," he says with a half-smile.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 25, 2004)

"Well then thank you. I guess I'll see the Lord Mayor tomorrow and hope he's in a fair to good mood," she replied.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jul 25, 2004)

Seeing the halfling isn't in the mood to talk to him, Orpheus decides to listen in and participate in other peoples' conversations.
"Adventurer, huh?" he asks Alinis. "I happen to pride myself on stalk..._assisting_ beautiful adventurers and immortalizing them in music. Not everyone can enjoy their own adventures, but they can enjoy other peoples'..."

(OOC: Hopefully all is well on Jarval's side of the pond...)


----------



## Dhes (Jul 25, 2004)

Elyas closes his book and puts it back in his backpack. After carefully tugging away his pen and ink he try’s to take a sip from his now empty cup.

Giving the cup a puzzled look he gets up and walks over to the bar, now occupied by a Halfling a fellow half elf and a some what attractive female elf. 
Not really paying any inters to the patrons at the bar, but more so for the empty cup in is hands he leans between the half-elf and the elf. 
“Sorry good sir, can I have another cup of coffee, ….better yet can you make it a double, I don’t know but these cups are really small, good coffee do very good coffee.”

After ordering his coffee he notecase the elf and half-elf for the second time,
Backing of a bit. 
“Oh.. Sorry didn’t see you there I’m very sorry, my mind has the tendency to wonder of and my body just goose its own way”
turning to the half-elf,
“It can be a bit……”  frowning at the half-elf’s goatee “uhm, sorry yes so sorry”


----------



## Jarval (Jul 25, 2004)

Majin said:
			
		

> Without another word Kellen turns to greet Kiyoshi. "My you _are_ quite a new face around here, aren't you? How may I help you this evening sir?"



"Yes, I have only just arrived in this city.  It is most interesting."  Kiyoshi replies to the barkeeper in perfect but strangely accented Common.  "I would like a room for the night, and a hot meal please."




			
				hippocrachus said:
			
		

> He looks to the oddly dressed stranger across the way.
> "How 'bout you? You get hit on a lot," he asks, hoping to find another willing to share in the joke. He gives a conspiratorial nudge to Alinis.



"Hit on?"  Kiyoshi looks confused at this turn of phrase.  "No, I have not been hit.  The roads are thankfully free of bandits, despite the tales I have heard of the Eastern lands.  It has been quite civilized, thank you."  He smiles to the half-elf, pleased that the Easterners are concerned in even a stranger's wellbeing.




			
				hippocrachus said:
			
		

> (OOC: Hopefully all is well on Jarval's side of the pond...)



_(*OoC:*  All's well apart from having to work yesterday.  I just didn't have any time to post.  Thanks for the concern )_


----------



## hippocrachus (Jul 26, 2004)

Orpheus raises an eyebrow at the halfling's reply.
_I guess the women are more aggressive where he comes from..._
"What's your name, stranger?" he asks.
When the emaciated half-elf pushes him to the side and orders a drink, Orpheus looks him in the face to make sure he meant nothing by it. When he apologizes, he shrugs the offense off. Besides, he was obviously impressed by the goatee.
He stares at the half-elf until he moves.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 26, 2004)

"My name is Kiyoshi, sir.  May I ask yours?  And the lady's?"  Kiyoshi replies.  Rainwater still drips from his hair onto the floor, but he seems unaware of his still soaked clothes.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jul 26, 2004)

The bard plays with the syllables on his tongue.
"My name is Orpheus."


----------



## kirinke (Jul 26, 2004)

Alinis looked at the rather oddly attired halfling. 'My name is Alinis good sir, it is a pleasure to meet you."


----------



## hippocrachus (Jul 26, 2004)

"I bet you have all kinds of fascinating things to say of distant lands!" he puts in once Alinis has introduced herself. "Where have you traveled from? This is wonderful! So much inspiration from a chance-meeting at a bar in a tavern set in the middle of a volcano."
_I feel the pangs of an epic starting..._


----------



## Jarval (Jul 26, 2004)

"Orpheus, Alinis."  Kiyoshi repeats the names, trying to memorise them.  "It is a pleasure to meet you as well.

"I am a little unfamiliar with the drinks of this country.  What would you suggest I order?"  He asks the pair, eyeing the bottles behind the bar uncertainly.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jul 26, 2004)

Orpheus slams down the price for two ales and looks to Alinis expectantly.
"You'll have what I have, Kiyoshi. What would you have, beautiful?"


----------



## kirinke (Jul 26, 2004)

Alinis looked at the goateed half-elf with some misgivings. _He already thinks I'm his. Well. I'll have to disabuse him of *that* particular notion._ 
"Tea will do for me. I must be at my best in the morning if I am to go to ask for a job from the Lord Mayor." she looked at the young bard pointedly. "And I suspect that if you practiced your manners and how you approach people more, you might not 'put your foot in your mouth' as we say in my country,"


----------



## hippocrachus (Jul 26, 2004)

"Now now, no need to speak harshly, Alinis. I'm interested in hearing what this traveler has to say and mean to make his telling more comfortable for him. You need not share a drink with us if you don't wish it. I merely thought it unkind to buy him a drink and leave you high and dry," he says, offering a hurt stare. "Though you'd be lucky to be dry tonight," he directs to Kiyoshi with a smile.


----------



## Majin (Jul 26, 2004)

Kellen nods at Kiyoshi's request and after collecting payment he moves to the kitchen door and sticks his head in, "Min! Prepare a second meal while your back there, we have another hungry customer!"

He then turns back around with a smile on his face and begins fixing the newly ordered drinks.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 27, 2004)

"Then I gratefully accept your kind offer," she replied. "And I suspect I must follow my own good advice from time to time," she said grinning.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 27, 2004)

Kiyoshi quietly studies the content of the mug the barkeeper places before him while Orpheus and Alinis have their brief spat, only looking round to nod in agreement with Orpheus' words on the weather.




			
				hippocrachus said:
			
		

> "Though you'd be lucky to be dry tonight," he directs to Kiyoshi with a smile.



"Truely.  It is quite an exciting little storm that is building outside.  A fortuitous sign, a good sign indeed."  He nods again happily, and takes a cautious sip from his mug of ale.

"Beer?"  He asks, pointing to the mug.  He takes a larger swig from the drink, and settles back on the high bar stool.  "Thank you for the drink.  Tell me, do you both live in the city?"


----------



## hippocrachus (Jul 27, 2004)

Orpheus gives Alinis a playful push.
"Bah!" he says laughing and leaves the coin for a tea on the counter.
He gives the halfling an amused look.
"I'm just passing through. I'm not from around here..."  he adds with a purposefully ominous tone.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 27, 2004)

"Me? No, I'm not from around here. My home is far to the southeast, where the mountians, jungle and ocean meet." she smiled. "My people have a custom to send their younglings on a 'walk-about' or a journey of learning once they reach the age of majority. This helps us in many ways. It keeps us in touch with the outside world and also helps us maintain good diplomatic relationships with our neighbors. We have seen all too often where elves have become so insular that they have become a thing of fear among other peoples. So my people decided on a different approach. It works, mostly." she said, grinning at both of them.


----------



## Majin (Jul 27, 2004)

The quiet atmosphere in the room is broken as you hear what sounds like a body being thrown hard against a wall outside. The sounds of a brawl insue. It appears to be coming from the alley on the west side of the inn.


----------



## Dhes (Jul 27, 2004)

Elyas drops his coffee as he hears a thump against the outer wall of the inn.
“Dam… my coffee, he looks at the brown coffee spill forming on the close of the Female Elf.”
He make a vain attempt to whip away the stain, and than remembers the thump.
He makes his apologies to the elf as he runs out of the door. Out side he runs to the western ally.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 27, 2004)

Alinis jerks, curses and rounds up a few of the men/women who look like they can handle themselves in a fight, in order to break up the brawl before anyone gets hurt. And then she heads out in the direction of the fight. She curses again when none seem to want to help. _Idiots_, she thinks unkindly as she goes out to see what's wrong.


----------



## Majin (Jul 28, 2004)

Alinis turns to regard the the few patrons in the room and is met by blank stares and blinking eyes. It does not appear like any of the townsfolk are willing or able to join the fight.

Those exiting the inn are met by a light drizzle from the ash gray sky, the storm having mostly died down. Following the noises to the entrance of the alley you see three figures assaulting a fourth, who lies face down on the wet cobblestones. One of the attackers lifts the victim and thursts him against a wall as another growls, "Stay away from the orphanage, you got that?"


----------



## kirinke (Jul 28, 2004)

Alinis strings her bow, notches an arrow and points it in the general direction of the combatants and calls out, quite calmly and pleasantly. "I do believe that you gentlemen are disturbing the peace. I do suggest you calm down before anyone gets seriously hurt."

OOC:
(Though she stowed most of her gear in the stable, she was smart enough to keep her weapons on hand.) She will shoot to disable rather than kill as she doesn't know the full situation. But if pressed, she will defend herself rather than get killed.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jul 28, 2004)

Hearing the thump and noticing the alarm spreading through the people closest to him, Orpheus decides he'll make an attempt at being courageous.
He runs outside with Alinis and steps aside a little warily when she draws her bow and threatens the brawlers in a pleasant tone.
He puts a hand midway on her arrow in a calming gesture and looks at her with a gauging expression.
"Let's not be _too_ hasty," he whispers to her, his hand on his own sword.

(OOC: Sorry for the delay. Fort Lauderdale was calling...  )


----------



## kirinke (Jul 29, 2004)

"Wouldn't think of it," Alinis whispers back, her eyes fixated on the combatants. "Keep alert, don't let your guard down. Only attack to defend," she whispers softly.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 29, 2004)

double post sorry


----------



## Dhes (Jul 29, 2004)

Elyas looks over his shoulder and sees that the half-elf and the elf where ride on his heals. 
“Is it wise to start using weapons?? True my first reaction to the sound was to run out here, but we really don’t know why these men are attacking the other one, maybe he’s a thief. I think one of us should get the city watch, they are better in dealing with stuff like this.”

Elyas fingers a bit of fleece in his coat pocked and starts to mumble under his breath.

Cast Silent Image (create illusion of half a dozen city watch man standing behind the party of 3)


----------



## Verbatim (Jul 29, 2004)

Zeric's mood was only slightly better when the rain began to die away, as he was already soaked to the bone from the walk to the oprhanage. Lost in his thoughts, Zeric never saw the trio of men step away from the shadows and begin to trail him. However, when he heard the sound of their boots rushing on the cobblestone streets behind him, Zeric knew he was in trouble.

Spinning around to face them, Zeric turned in time to catch a well thrown punch that caught him unprepared and knocked him off of his feet.

_~I knew they would find me one day...how could I have been so foolish...~_

Trying to push himself off of the wet side street, Zeric felt himself being lifted off the ground by a mountain of a man and slammed against the side of a building.

"Stay away from the orphanage, you got that?"

_~The orphanage? Could these men be the ones who kidnapped the children?~_

Sliding into his training, Zeric started going limp as he heard a female voice calling out to them from the far side of the street. Hoping the brute in from of him would let his grip slacken just a hair, Zeric started reaching for the morningstar at his side.

_~Just give me an opening you bastard, then I'll show you what happens to those who prey upon children...~_


----------



## hippocrachus (Jul 29, 2004)

Orpheus sighs heavily in response to Alinis, knowing full well that he'd have his bow out if she didn't make the stance look better.
He glances at the caffeine addict, licking his teeth, and just noticing the group of watchmen behind him. He rolls his eyes.
_Great, an illusionist..._
Seeing everyone else making aggressive actions, Orpheus is slightly spurred on to act as moderator. Mainly just to get to the bottom of this.
"Hail," he says, offering a hand of parlay. "Why don't we quit this barbarism and come inside for a drink? On me..."

(OOC: _Diplomacy +6_. Might as well get as much use out of it as I can  )


----------



## kirinke (Jul 29, 2004)

Alinis grins, a disturbingly calm and pleasant grin. Her bow is trained on the huge man who had growled something about an orphanage. "Perhaps you should discuss this another day. One without so many witnesses." she said, cheerfully, almost too cheerfully. (Is going for intimidation)


----------



## Majin (Jul 30, 2004)

The thugs look up in surprise at the newcomers, and balk at the appearance of Elyas' illusion. They begin slowly backing away from the victim, (giving him a chance to scramble to safety towards the party as well) when a female voice sounds from the shadows near the roof of one building. "Their illusions you fools!" is heard as the thugs look up to acknowledge the voice. They then look back and step closer, their faces becoming more visible in the shadows, and you all notice for the first time that their faces are painted, half black and half white in an attempt to hide their identities. 

Initiative:

Elyas - 22
Alinis - 16
Zeric - 12
Shadowy figure - 11
Thugs (3) - 8
Orpheus - 6


----------



## Dhes (Jul 30, 2004)

Elyas sees the thugs take a step closer as his illusion was uncovered.
“Well I’m glad it gave you enough time to get out of harms way, well for the time being that is.”

Elyas points at the Shadowy figure and releases an energy dart.
“See if this is an illusion two dam it”
(Magic Missile 1D4+1)


----------



## kirinke (Jul 31, 2004)

Alinis glares at the shadowy figure and looses an arrow, aiming for the shoulder of the goon who had said something about an orphanage. "Back off now!" Alinis said coolly. "The next shot won't be a warning,"


----------



## hippocrachus (Jul 31, 2004)

Orpheus draws his sword a little hesitantly, not actually expecting a fight to ensue.

(OOC: He'll attack one of the thugs.)


----------



## Majin (Aug 3, 2004)

OoC: Sorry for the wait all, but was giving Verbatim some more time to post his actions, but just recently received an e-mail from him stating he'll be away for another day or so. As this will technically be his first combat action in the new game I don't feel comfortable dictating what that will be so this round I will just have him getting to his feet and getting his bearings. Hopefully Verbatim will rejoin us soon for the next round. 

Elyas launches a magical bolt of energy from his hand aiming at the figure in the shadows. It makes a beeline for the figure and bursts upon impact, slightly illuminating the figure dressed all in black, for an instant. (3 damage)

Alinis fires a warning shot that nicks the ear of the large thug, which awards her an alarmed gasp from the man and a wide-eyed stare. Zeric takes advantage of the current confusion to scramble away from his attackers. The figure throws a dagger at Zeric missing his head by a fraction of an inch, a warning shot of the figure's own no doubt. "You live today only because I will it! Heed our warning church lackey! If you know whats good for you, you'll stay away from the orphanage!" With that, the figure scrambles up the wall with ease and disappears over the rooftops, leaving the thugs to fight alone. 

Ignoring Orpheus' request for diplomacy the thugs quickly draw their short swords and advance on the party. One of them hits Orpheus, (3 damage) while another's blade connects with Zeric. (4 damage) The last thug swings for Alinis but does not manage to wound her. 

Initiative:

Elyas - 22
Alinis - 16
Zeric - 12
Thugs (3) - 8
Orpheus - 6


----------



## Dhes (Aug 3, 2004)

Elyas gawks at the shadowy figure scurry up the wall.
“woo, that’s a nice trick.”

Elyas pulls his attention back to the 3 remaining thugs, and fires of a second energy dart at the thug attacking Orpheus. 

(Magic Missile 1D4+1)


----------



## kirinke (Aug 3, 2004)

"You guys don't listen too well!" Alinis snarles, an arrow point blank at the guy who took a swing at her, then resorts to her sword and dagger.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 6, 2004)

A little surprised when his new-found friends suddenly rushed out of the tavern, Kiyoshi follows after them.  He tuts to himself as he sees the thugs setting about the group, and traces a pattern in the air as he chants rhythmically.


*(OoC:*_ Casting _sleep_, trying to catch as many of the thugs in the area as I can without putting anyone else within the AoE.)_


----------



## kirinke (Aug 6, 2004)

ooc
you won't have to worry about Alinis, Elyas and Orpheus. with them being elves (and half-elves), they're immune to sleep based spells/abilities. Zeric is the only one who might be affected. But then if he goes nappy time, we'll protect him.


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 6, 2004)

_~I am no one's lackey...whether god or man...~_

Wincing as the thug's sword managed to land a glancing blow, Zeric smiled as he spoke to the man.

"You managed to draw first blood, care to see who draws last?"

_ooc: Zeric will attack with his morningstar until the thug falls, or he does. Sorry for such a short post all._


----------



## hippocrachus (Aug 7, 2004)

Orpheus looks at his wound grimly, reality setting in with the flow of blood seeping from his fresh cut.
"Bastard..." he mumbles angrily, and attacks his attacker.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 7, 2004)

Alinis goes in with her sword and dagger, doing as much damage as a 6ft tall elf with a samaritan complex can....


----------



## Jarval (Aug 7, 2004)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc
> you won't have to worry about Alinis, Elyas and Orpheus. with them being elves (and half-elves), they're immune to sleep based spells/abilities. Zeric is the only one who might be affected. But then if he goes nappy time, we'll protect him.



_(*OoC:* Good point.  I'll just make sure to keep Zeric out of the area, and let the elves look after themselves )_


----------



## Majin (Aug 8, 2004)

OoC: Jarval, I notice you still need to move your character sheet to the Rogue's Gallery. 

Elyas launches another missle, at a new target this time, wounding the thug as it strikes against him. (4 damage) In response to pulling back her bowstring the thug attacking Alinis takes another swing before she releases her shot, but misses her as her arrow pierces his shoulder upon release. (8 damage) 

Kiyoshi turns the corner and seeing his friends in trouble begins casting a spell to lull the attackers to sleep. Angered at the thug's words and the fresh wound in his side Zeric lashes back with his morningstar connecting with the side of his assailant's skull, flooring him! (Crit - 13 damage) 

The two remaining thugs continue attacking their targets, the first swinging for Orpheus, but is dodged nimbly by the bard. The largest thug, gritting his teeth hard to keep from yelling out at the pain in his shoulder manages to nick Alinis' bow arm. (2 damage) Recoiling from his quick dodge moments ago Orpheus takes his own swing at his attacker but only manages to cut a hole in the thug's tunic. 

Initiative:

Elyas - 22
Alinis - 16
Kiyoshi - 15 (Casting Sleep)
Zeric - 12
Thugs (2) - 8
Orpheus - 6


----------



## kirinke (Aug 8, 2004)

Alinis curses as she flings her bow aside and out of the reach of trampling feet as she takes out her sword and dagger, wading in with a really irritated look on her face. "You buggers really get on my last blasted nerve, you do..."


----------



## Dhes (Aug 8, 2004)

Elyas shows a pained expression as he sees one of the thugs fall.
Taking one step back he prepares his last spell and directs it as the large thug.
“We better take them out quick, I’m on my last spell, I could make a nice light trick for them but I don’t think it will be of much use.”


----------



## Jarval (Aug 8, 2004)

Kiyoshi focuses solely on his spell, feeling the elements surrounding the men twist and shape to his words.  He makes the closing gesture of the spell, and watches the thugs closely for any sign of it taking effect.


----------



## hippocrachus (Aug 8, 2004)

Somehow managing to suck at close combat and still look good doing it, Orpheus continues to attack the thug while taking a quick step to the side.


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 9, 2004)

Zeric saw his opponent's guard lower just a hair as he closed in, and smiled to himself as he bought the feint to his left, leaving himself wide open.

_~The brothers would have beaten you for hours to teach you the value of a stronger defense, you are lucky that I will simply stop at killing you...~_

Striking fast and hard, Zeric felt the man's skull give under as the spiked head of the morningstar collided against it, and as the man fell, Zeric had to resist the urge to spit on the man for his weakness in battle.

_~I am not the man they wanted to be...I must remember that...~_

Looking back towards the strangers who had came to his aide, Zeric saw the man-mountain trying to use his superior size against the elvish female who tried to speak peace to men of violence.

_~You are next...~_

Running towards with the head of his morningstar held low, Zeric waited until the last moment before launching a strike into the man's lower back, hoping he would be disabled, but not to the point he could not be questioned later.


----------



## Majin (Aug 10, 2004)

Elyas launches another bolt into the thug, wounding the man further. (2 damage) Alinis tries in vain to land a blow on the big man but is unable. Kiyoshi completes his spell and watches with satisfaction as the remaining thugs features droop slightly and their eyes close as they drop to the ground.

OoC: Do Zeric and Orpheus continue to attack the sleeping beauties?


----------



## kirinke (Aug 10, 2004)

Alinis curses roundly as she misses, her voice turning to surprise as the thug in front of her drops soundlessly asleep. "Nice trick," she compliments the halfling, breathing heavily from the fight. "Thank you," she adds, remembering her manners.


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 10, 2004)

As Zeric closed in on the man, he watched as the man's legs gave out underneath him, dropping him onto the wet alley street.

Turning quickly to see if his help was needed with the other attacker, Zeric saw that he also was downed and seemed to be sound asleep.

_~What manner of trickery is this?~_

Turning to face the newcomers in the street, Zeric kept his morningstar at the ready in case they were not as _helpful_ as they wanted to appear.

"Thank you for your assistance this night. It is a surprise to see that sparks of light do exist in places of darkness. However, I do not have time to thank you properly, as I have to get word to Priestess Urikas on what has transpired this night."

Zeric looked down to the bodies of the sleeping men and then looked back to the strangers.

"I know that you all would rather return back to the inn to rest, but I would like a chance to speak to these two further. I would give you any coins and the gear they have on them if you could spare some further time to help escort them to the temple with me and guard them while I spoke to the priestess."

Zeric tried to gauge them all as he spoke for their body language, and while he doubted the halfling and the thin scribe in the back would accompany them, he hoped perhaps the dandy and the elvish female would, if for no other reason than any sword at ones throat often made men reconsider foolish thoughts.


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 10, 2004)

*Enter the Raven*

From the blackness of the refuse-strewn ally behind Zeric, a figure silently emerges.  Holding her hands slightly out, it is evident that she is holding no weapon.  She pauses at the edge of the light, turning to look behind her, and revealing the generous curves of a tall woman in tight leather armor, a crossbow, mace and backpack strapped to her back.  Coming closer, the light reveals her black hair, white teeth, and orcish features.

"I will come with you, if you heart is with the orphans."


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 10, 2004)

Zeric backed up a few paces as the newcomer came up behind him, not wishing to be boxed in so soon after ending one fight.

"Forgive my lack of trust ma'am, but if you wish to help those who live at the orphanage, why did you let them ambush me and allow us to fight while you lurked in the shadows?"

Zeric tried to keep his tone civil, but could not help but think that if the stranger sought to help him, she could have offered a warning before the trio ganged up on him.

_ooc: Welcome aboard Manz.._


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 10, 2004)

*Raven*

The woman continues to approach Zeric, slowly and with hands open & out to display her peaceful intent.  Though standing several inches shorter than Zeric, she approaches quite close.  Here, her face is clearly visible, displaying the long canines, the upturned nose, and the greyish skin of her orc parentage, yet her features are regular and symetrical and she is not unattractive.  She is obviously quite young.

Once close, she speaks softly to him.  "Not all who incur the wrath of the harlequins are worth defending.  Particularly for those who value their own skin.  But they mentioned the orphans.  For the orphans, I would risk much."


----------



## hippocrachus (Aug 10, 2004)

Fighting the urge to shove his sword in the sleeping thug's throat nearest him, Orpheus sheaths his sword and holds his side; listening to the bigger man with a dull expression.
"I'd rather throw them off the wharves," he says with no humor intended. "But if it pleases the gods to question them, I will help you..."
He starts to lift his attacker, none too gently, as the female half-orc pops out of the shadows. He sucks his teeth absent-mindedly as the bullocks reprimands her.
"What's done is done. If she offers her help, accept it graciously," he snaps while holding the thug in a standing position.
_If she would have been anything besides a half-orc, he wouldn't question her_, he thinks to himself derisively.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 10, 2004)

Alinis frowns, eyes flicking towards the newcomer and the one they rescued. _Some sort of business with an orphanage?_ she thinks. _If these thugs are involved, it cannot be good. _ 

"I will come. I might need the information if their compatriots decided to revenge themselves on me," she said dryly. "May I have your name good sir?" she asked. "Mine is Alinis,"
_In any case, I might get a decent job out of this. One that pays well._  She thinks hopefully.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 10, 2004)

"A pleasure to help."  Kiyoshi bows quickly to Alinis, glad to have been of assistance.  "Do we know who these men are?  And do those who were felled by weapons still live?  I have the magic to keep them alive, if so.

"As for you, sir."  Kiyoshi says, turning to face Zeric.  "Do we look like bandits to you?  Unless this land has strange laws indeed, we have no claims on any gold or goods these men might carry.  We should instead turn them over to the proper authorities.  But I am happy to help you escort them to this temple you speak of.  If it is any distance, it may be advisable to restrain those who sleep.  My spell will last for only a minute, perhaps less."


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 10, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> The woman continues to approach Zeric, slowly and with hands open & out to display her peaceful intent.  Though standing several inches shorter than Zeric, she approaches quite close.  Here, her face is clearly visible, displaying the long canines, the upturned nose, and the greyish skin of her orc parentage, yet her features are regular and symetrical and she is not unattractive.  She is obviously quite young.
> 
> Once close, she speaks softly to him.  "Not all who incur the wrath of the harlequins are worth defending.  Particularly for those who value their own skin.  But they mentioned the orphans.  For the orphans, I would risk much."




Looking clearly at the young woman in front of him, Zeric wondered if she had once lived at the orphanage herself when she was younger, or could she simply be a viper in the midst, waiting to strike when she had her chance?

_~I will keep my eye on her either way...shades and damnation...~_

"If you wish to help the orphans, then come with us and speak to Priestess Urikas. I am sure the church will welcome all the help they can get..."

_~Afterall, they have someone who they still think to follow Hextor in their midsts...May the black gloved bastard choke himself for all I care...~_

As the dandy offered to slit the thug's throat, Zeric's opinion of the man began to rise until he snapped at him for questioning the girl's assistance.

"Accepting help blindly is good way to meet the gods sooner than you intended. Perhaps one who has only had those who cater to his every whim can afford that luxury, but I know I've learned to be cautious of whom I trust."

Looking down at the man-mountain, Zeric was leaning down to pick him up as the tall elf introduced herself as Alinis and asked for his name. Looking at her, Zeric wondered why she would even be curious, but knew that if he did not answer her, it would just raise more questions.

"I am Zeric, and the Priestess Urikas I speak of is a priestess of St Cuthbert. I am sure that if you speak to the priests, they will be more than willing to offer you lodging to keep any compatriots these three may have had away from you and your companions."

_ooc:H, I am assuming that you were wearing nicer clothes than what Zeric is used to seeing on those he deals with on a day to day basis, hence the dandy comment in his head. I promise I'm not trying to just pick a fight for the sake of it.._


----------



## hippocrachus (Aug 11, 2004)

Hearing the warrior question his upbringing, Orpheus drops the thug and gives the man before him an incredulous look.
"Speak for yourself! Perhaps one so spoiled wouldn't turn down help that is offered him!" he says, the accusations of prejudice clear in his voice. He looks to the half-orc with angry eyes panged with compassion and then back at the warrior.
"Her motives are no more selfish than yours, why question her?" he asks, pain taking the bite out of his conviction.

(OOC: The bard is just angry 'cause he got stabbed by someone he offered peace to. No offense is meant or taken. Let's agree to stop apologizing for actions IC... Come on guys, we've worked together long enough to know it's all just in good fun  )


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 11, 2004)

"Spoiled...spoiled....you think I am spoiled? You truly have no idea do you...no concept of what blackness can lurks behind the faces of those who would seek to pass themselves off as angels...

Stopping himself abruptly, Zeric drew in a deep breath and tried to settle his nerves, as well as his tongue.

_~They did come to your aide...they have offered only to help after you asked them to assist you...you brought them in on this, not they you...~_

Closing his eyes for a moment, Zeric opened them and looked to the strangers once more, trying to diffuse a situation that he himself caused.

"If someone has rope, then I agree that it would be in our best interest to secure them, if not, their belts will have to do until we get to the temple. The one that sought to challenge me with his steel has gone to meet his maker, these two fared a more gentle fate.

Turning to face the dandy, Zeric noticed the slight point to his ears and almond shaping of his eyes.

_~That would explain the clothes and his yelling...~_

"While you may think I harbor some malice towards you all, you are wrong. I have simply learned the hard way that not everyone is truly who they claim to be, nor does everyone seek to help out their fellow man out of compassion. However, while you may not share my views, I ask that you respect them, as I will make it a point to try to respect yours. Anything more than that, I can not offer...

Zeric leaned down and quickly took the man's sword belt from around his waist and used it to lash the man's hands together, almost hoping that the spell would expire before his task was complete giving him a reason to hit something to finish expelling his frustrations at being attacked.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 11, 2004)

Alinis smiles as she helps bind the prisoners. "If I was in your position, I too would be a bit suspicious. And I personally have a perfectly valid ulterior motive for helping you. I need a job. Preferably a honorable paying one," she grinned as she ripped apart the thug's shirt and used the resulting long fabric strands to securely tie the guy up.  After she tied up the thug, she searches him, removing anything that could possibly be used for a weapon.


----------



## hippocrachus (Aug 11, 2004)

No longer interested in the argument, Orpheus regards the warrior calmly.
"I understand treachery well; I just choose to judge people by their actions..." he adds - needing the last word in all things - as he once again lifts the thug off the ground. He allows the honor of tying him up to be done by someone more knowledgeable in the matter.

(OOC: I'm hurt, Verbatim. I went to all that trouble to write up a good description and you think he dresses like a dandy*)







*Not serious. It's hard to be a smarta$$ sometimes...sigh


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 11, 2004)

Nodding at the elvish woman's request for payment for her help, Zeric waited until she had finished searching the body and spoke as she looked up.

"While I can not speak for the Cuthbertians, I can speak for myself. As far as I am concerned, any coins and equipment they carry are yours for the taking. Once we get to the church, who knows what Priestess Urikas will want to do from there."

Once the men were secured, Zeric tapped the man-mountain on the face trying to wake him up.

"Time to wake up murderer...there are those who will be very interested in speaking with you..."

Once the man woke up, Zeric made sure he was able to walk and began leading them all towards the church, as well as Priestess Urikas.

_~Hopefully she will have some reason to all the chaos that is around me...~_

(OOC: No problem and the fault is all mine actually, I saw artisan and thought it was courtisan...*L*)


----------



## Dhes (Aug 11, 2004)

Elyas stands staring at his hands, not noting the goings on around him.
He looks up and gives his name, noting somewhere that names have already been given.
“Machera, Elyas Machera…. Im Elyas… o sorry I sad that already“  and looks back down at his hands and than at the female Elf binding the thugs. 
“Did, I, did we kill theme….. I’ve never killed any one.. we didn’t kill theme did we”

Elyas slumps down. 
“I didn’t mean to, it was just instinct, they where attacking that man and than the other one climbed up the wall.”


----------



## Dhes (Aug 11, 2004)

Dam dubble  post...


----------



## Jarval (Aug 11, 2004)

"One is dead, but the other two sleep."  Kiyoshi tells Elyas.  Then, uncertain at his own words, he makes his way over to the fallen man to see if there is any spark of life remaining.


_(*OoC:*  Heal check on the guy Zeric whacked (Heal +6), trying to stabilise, if he's still alive.  Failing that, I'll cast a _Cure Minor Wounds_ on him, again assuming he's not dead.)_


----------



## hippocrachus (Aug 11, 2004)

Orpheus looks to his fellow half-elf sympathetically.
"No one blames you for the things you do out of necessity, Elyas," he says as he passes him, following the warrior to the church of Saint Cuthbert...or wherever.


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 11, 2004)

*Raven*

Raven seems a bit taken aback by the conversation.  "You don't all know each other then?"  She puts her hand on Zeric's shoulder.  "Suspicion is well warrented.  I wouldn't trust me too far myself."  She observes the rough binding of the prisoners.  "I'll follow discretely as we head to the temple.  I want to make sure we're not followed."


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 11, 2004)

Nodding to the half-orc female, Zeric felt better hearing that there was no ill will from the young woman.

"A sound plan, but this time please feel free to let us know if we have unwanted company approaching."


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 11, 2004)

*Raven*

Raven smiles at Zeric, then silently slips again into the darkness before the sleepers awake.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 11, 2004)

Alinis takes charge of the other thug, smiling pleasantly as he stirs. "Wakey, wakey..." as he glares at her, she grins again. "Now then. Here are the rules. Behave. If you don't behave, I will become unhappy. And you really, really don't want me to become unhappy."  she told the thug as she hauled him to his feet. "Now, be good and come along quietly." she said, shoving him in front her, following Zeric.


----------



## Dhes (Aug 12, 2004)

“heee.. hold on where are we going, where are you taking those man?”
Gathering him self up from the pavement Elyas follows the groups out of the alley.

Elyas walk next to the thug lead by Alinis, and start to address the thug in a torrent of words.
“I’m sorry I hoop we didn’t hurt you to much, ……heee how did you like my trick? I really startled you guys back there, did they look real? I have not seen the city watch up close so I wasn’t to sure about the uniforms.”
“Don’t worry about the lady back there I’m sure she doesn’t mean to harm you, why did you attack that big man? And what was this about orphans?"

Looking at the groggy and unresponsive man, Elyas walks in step with Alinis.
“Hi. I’m Elyas, you’re a very good fighter, where did you learn to handle your self like that? We are not going to harm these men are we?”

Elyas looks at the elf and sees the coffee stain on the front of her dress.
“Ooo, I’m sorry did I do that? I’m really sorry, I’ll have it out in no time.”

(use Prestidigitation to remove coffee stain)


----------



## kirinke (Aug 12, 2004)

Alinis smiled at the half-elf, obviously clerk born and bred. "I learned how to fight from both my parents and those who would teach me on the road to this place. And that illusion was a very neat trick. It probably kept the loss of life to a minimum." 

She looked at her bow arm, during the time she had bound the man securely, she had stopped the flow of blood with what bandages she had on her and had also retrieved her own discarded weapons.

 "No. I don't believe we will personally harm them further unless they decide to misbehave. This Zeric person's superiors however might have other ideas," Alinis shrugged. "Not our problem though, or at least, not mine. Anyone who would send four men against one, does not have my good will," 

She blinks as the coffee stain disappears and chuckles, more as a release of pent up energy then anything else. "Thank you," she adds.


----------



## Majin (Aug 13, 2004)

Upon closer examination Kiyoshi is able to determine the thug is still alive, just unconscious. Using his healing ability he is able to ensure the man's safety. He'll be fine, but have one hell of a headache when he wakes up. 

The thugs keep their heads down and their mouths closed throughout the entire trip to the temple. The church of St. Cuthbert, its white marble walls suffused with veins of vivid blue, stands in stark contrast to the buildings of bare black stone that flank it on the north end of Obsidian Avenue. A pair of white marble statues depicting armored warriors stand on either side of the temple's heavy oaken door. Each of the statues raises a great mace to the darkening sky.  Above the door's marble architrave are boldly inscribed the following words in common: WITHIN LAW LIVES HOPE.

You are greeted by a young acolyte, known to Zeric as Ruphus, as you enter the church. The man regards the bound thugs with a nervous glance but appears to dismiss them from his mind as his eyes come to rest on Zeric. "I will get Priestess Urikas," he says quickly, not letting his eyes stir in the general area of the ex-Hextorite. He turns on his heels and heads out of the room, hastily adding these words as he disappears through a side door, "Help yourself to some hot tea if you like. There are also some blankets in the wardrobe over there, in case you wish to dry yourselves."


----------



## hippocrachus (Aug 13, 2004)

Orpheus lets his appointed thug sit himself on the ground while he holds his side and admires the architecture.
"Humans never could master the art..." he says to the room in general, his head inclined, and eyes critical.


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 13, 2004)

*Raven*

Raven slips in at the rear, raising the hood of her cloak to hide her features, although she smiles briefly at the party before covering her face.


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 13, 2004)

As Ruphus' eyes refused to meet his, Zeric was torn between the urge to smirk at the acolyte and to simply give up and accept the fact that none would truly believe that he was no follower of the tyrant god.

_~They found me more dead than alive and branded like I was cattle, placed spells of truth around me to question me, but still I am treated as if I carry the plague...why do I still bother...~_

As Raven went to cover her face, Zeric's hand reached out and stopped her, gently but firmly.

"St Cuthbert's followers will not judge you on the blood that flows through your veins, but by your actions and strength of will. When Priestess Urikas comes, speak openly and honest with her and all will be well."

_~May they accept her better than they have me...~_

Zeric walked over to the brigands and slid their gags down to around their neck.

"I am only going to ask nicely once before I let the priests use their magics on you to get the truth, and trust me, they will enspell you to make sure you comply. Who sent you to attack me and why? What has a home for children have to do with the likes of yourself?"

_(OOC: Intimidate +6 to see if I can crack one of these eggs..)_


----------



## kirinke (Aug 13, 2004)

Alinis smiles down at the thug, a bit too cheerfully, playing on the fact that she is probably very alien to the human. Not to mention tall and maybe a bit frightening. But she doesn't say anything, letting Zeric do the talking. She figures she's just there for additional scare factor. 

_I should learn from this man. Being able to intimidate people might come in handy on occasion back home. And I really, really don't like anyone who would threaten orphans.  They have enough problems to deal with,_ she thinks dryly.


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 13, 2004)

*Raven*

Raven smiles at Zeric's gesture.  But as soon as he turns his attention back the thugs, she again slips up her hood to conceal her face.


----------



## Dhes (Aug 18, 2004)

Not all to interested in the words of the holly man, Elyas takes his book and pen out of his back pack and start to make some note’s and sketches about the interior of the building.



			
				hippocrachus said:
			
		

> Orpheus lets his appointed thug sit himself on the ground while he holds his side and admires the architecture.
> "Humans never could master the art..." he says to the room in general, his head inclined, and eyes critical.




“Come on its not that bad. Through, if seen better, but its still nice, not as gaudy as some of the churches and chapels I’ve seen.”


----------



## Jarval (Aug 18, 2004)

Kiyoshi sits silently, half-listening to Zeric's questioning of the thugs, half-watching Raven conceal her face again.  After a moment he pours himself a cup of tea, and sips it slowly.

_I do hope not every day in this city will be quite so... exciting._  He smiles slightly.  _But these seem to be good people.  And none died, so I have done my part._

"Ask him about the figure who escaped over the rooftops.  They seemed to lead the attack."  He suggests to Zeric.  "Would anyone else like some tea?"


----------



## hippocrachus (Aug 18, 2004)

Orpheus looks at Elyas with a glint of elitism in his eyes.
"Dwarves know architecture," he states simply. There is no possible argument.
When Kiyoshi offers the company tea, he accepts graciously.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 19, 2004)

Alinis shrugged, still smiling as she sits down, feigning total unconcern as takes out her longbow, unstringing it and examining it for any imperfections, taking care of it as she has been taught. "In my land, the followers of Saint Cuthbert do not have a strong following, though there are a few churches here and there. Mostly, we follow either nature gods or the Seldarine," she offered, trying to relieve the boredom of waiting somewhat.


----------



## hippocrachus (Aug 19, 2004)

"And what deity do you follow, beautiful Alinis?" the equally bored bard asks.
He un-shoulders his lyre and begins to play a short tune, more to keep his mind off of his wound then to entertain those around him.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 19, 2004)

"Ehlonna, goddess of the forests." Alinis smiled briefly, almost as if she was remembering a fond memory. "She is very popular where I come from," She gets up, places the bow in it's wrappings and goes in the direction of the hot tea, helping herself to some. Then she returns to her seat by the fire-place, the priests keep going, wrapping the blanket she had taken from the wardrobe around herself.


----------



## Majin (Aug 19, 2004)

"Mayhap the wee ones _excite_ us, lapdog," one of the thugs responds, sneering at Zeric, getting a dirty chuckle from his companions. "We'll tell you nothing of our own free will 'cept that we are off duty city guard. That much the priestess will know herself and can tell ya from lookin' at us. We'll already be in enough trouble with them as it is... our "other" employers would not take as kindly to us offering up their names freely," the man scoffs, then spits at Zeric's boots and does not say another word.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 19, 2004)

Alinis looks at the thugs, eyes darkening. "Perhaps instead of shooting an ear, I should have aimed a bit lower and to the center?" she asked, her voice as brittle and cold as only an elf can make it.


----------



## hippocrachus (Aug 19, 2004)

Orpheus raises an eyebrow at Alinis' ability to speak of her goddess with so little grandeur.
He clears his throat in an annoyed manner at the thug's comment.
"Just take his tongue," he adds to the pool of threats.


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 19, 2004)

As the man spat on his boots, Zeric felt his blood begin to boil and before he could stop himself, he heard himself speaking in the dark tongue of the Abyss and felt the power of the curse building inside of him.

Reaching out and grabbing the man by the throat, Zeric unleashed the dark energy that had built inside of him into the arrogant thug.

_(Will save of DC 13 or more to resist curse)_

Keeping his hand on the man's throat, Zeric held him tightly, the others in the room quickly fading from his mind as his rage at the man gripped him.

"You would do well to fear the enemy who is at hand far more than one who is not around. While the priests and others will show mercy to you, I am not their lapdog, nor do I feel bound by the same moral obligations as they do. You have kidnapped children and are protecting the ones who bade you to do it, and for that, I should cave in all your skulls where you stand."

Sliding his free hand down to his morning star, Zeric grabbed his morningstar and quickly slammed it into the knee of the man he was facing, holding nothing back in his swing.

"Now, I will ask you again. Who sent you to attack me, and why do they not want the church involved."

_(ooc: I know usually intimidate rerolls don't work, but I'm hoping the curse will lower his resistance, as would a bit of pain from a hopefully shattered kneecap... Ya know...Shield style.)_


----------



## kirinke (Aug 19, 2004)

Alinis surges to her feet, and grips Zeric's shoulder, keeping him from doing more harm. "Evil in the name of Good is still Evil my friend." she murmurs. "Control yourself," she looks at the man moaning on the ground.

"Were I you, I would tell him what you know. Whomever your true employer is, he, she or it is not worth protecting." she told the thug grimly. "I do not believe I can keep him back," she adds.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 19, 2004)

Within seconds of Zeric's blow falling, Kiyoshi is on his feet and has interposed his quarterstaff between the man and his target.

"Do that again, and I'll send you to sleep just as soundly as I did these men."  There's no threat to his words, just a simple statement of fact.  He keeps his eyes locked with those of the much taller Zeric, and uses his staff to gently push the morningstar down.


----------



## hippocrachus (Aug 19, 2004)

Orpheus gives a humorless laugh at Zeric's actions and furrows his brow with impatience. He walks over to the interrogated and makes sure to give Zeric a gentle push out of his way.
"Let me do the talking, killer," he says in a calming voice, eyes still stern.
He looks to the thug with a businessman expression.
"You alright?" he asks as if the man was an old friend. "Look, you just go ahead and relax until the priests get here. Then we'll have them _make_ you talk..."

(_Diplomacy +6_ to try and coax something out of him)


----------



## kirinke (Aug 20, 2004)

ooc:
good thing we don't have a paly in our party.


----------



## Dhes (Aug 20, 2004)

Elyas drops his book in statement at the sudden surge of anger by the big man. 
As he sees the rest of the party put themselves between Zeric and the man, Elyas puts a hand on the Morningstar, not sure if it will stop Zeric from swinging it at the man.
“Please control your self, its not you’re place to pas judgment. “
“I’m sure you’re still capable of swinging this thing with me holding on to it but I won’t be part to murder.”


----------



## Majin (Aug 21, 2004)

The man howls in pain as Zeric hits him with his morningstar, the scream echoing through the high-ceilinged walls of the temple. The thug grits his teeth and breathes harshly for a few moments, trying to regain his normality. He then slowly looks up and scans the party members silently, his gaze lasting the longest on the hooded figure of Raven, studying her. He then turns back to Zeric and opens his mouth to speak before he is interrupted.

"That is not the way we do things here, Legate Zeric," Priestess Urikas says as she enters the room, her voice calm, but a slight look of concen.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 21, 2004)

Alinis lets go of Zeric's shoulder, but is still ready to jump the man if he decides to have more 'fun' with the prisoners. She smiles at the priestess. "Hello," she said politely, acutely aware of the strained situation.


----------



## hippocrachus (Aug 21, 2004)

"Speaking of the cavalry... I certainly am interested in how you do things around here exactly," he says, eyeing Zeric longways.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 21, 2004)

The situation now seeming to be under control, Kiyoshi lowers his staff and takes a couple of steps away from Zeric.  He looks at the newly arrived priestess with interest, and speaks up.

"This man... Zeric, am I right?... was provoked."  Kiyoshi says in the human's defence.  "These men we apprehended attacked Zeric earlier this evening, and then proceed to make treats towards orphans.  I think they are an evil lot."


----------



## kirinke (Aug 22, 2004)

Alinis nodded in agreement. "I too, was angered at their comments," Alinis confessed. "Considering their own actions towards him," she shrugged, knowing she was making an excuse for his actions, which while very, very understandable was inexusable.


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 22, 2004)

As those who had helped him earlier now sought to keep him from convincing the bound men to answer his questions, Zeric was surprised at how quickly they had turned on him.

_~Shades and damnation~_

The man's long gaze on Raven was not lost to Zeric, and he wondered if his earlier assessment of the cowled female had not been a correct one.

_~I will speak to her shortly...~_

As the man opened his mouth to speak, the commanding Priestess' Urikas voice cut through the mounting tension in the waiting room.

"That is not the way we do things here, Legate Zeric," Priestess Urikas says as she enters the room, her voice calm, but a slight look of concen.

Stepping away from him as the priestess fully entered the room, Zeric wondered how fast they would seek to save themselves from admitting that they even entered the temple with him. Looking down once more to the man on the ground, Zeric's look sought to tell the man their conversation was not over.

Turning to face the priestess, Zeric listened as the others sought to make excuses for his actions, but he knew the female priestess would not be content with the excuses of strangers.

"As I was returning from the orphanage, per your _request_, these three cowards wished for me to pass the church a message. We are to leave the orphanage alone, as the children are no longer any of our concern. Those who stand around me helped bring the men to you. While Rufus sought you out, I was seeking to _convince_ these men that telling us who hired them to attack me was in their immediate best interest."


----------



## kirinke (Aug 22, 2004)

double post sorry


----------



## kirinke (Aug 22, 2004)

Alinis nodded, confirming what he said. "Also, they were spurred on by a female humanoid on the rooftops. Perhaps their employer?" she shrugged. "We were not able to capture her to confirm that," 

She looked at Zeric, her expression indicating that she did indeed understand and sympathise with why he did what he did. "I do not favor such methods of interrogation myself. But I have also not had the day you have had," she finished dryly. "Please do not do that again," she added quietly.


----------



## hippocrachus (Aug 22, 2004)

"That brutalized one right there," he points to the one Zeric hit, "said they are members of the city watch. That's your best lead, ladies and gentlemen. As far as I'm concerned..."
He calmly walks over and pours himself some more tea, thinking himself very smooth.


----------



## Majin (Aug 24, 2004)

The priestess adjusts her gaze to that of the three thugs, slight recognition passing over her face. "Yes, I recognize these men. The watch... if there are traitors among them, these times are even worse than I originally thought. They will be dealt with accordingly."

She turns back to the group, "For those of you who do not know me, I am priestess Jenya Urikas. I am currently filling in as head of the temple for high priest Sarcem Delasharn who is currently away attending ceremonies at the High Temple." 

With a long look at Zeric, telling him that they would talk about his transgression later she continues, "Who might the rest of you who assisted Zeric in bringing these men to us be?"


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 24, 2004)

*Raven*

Raven sighs and throws back her hood.  "I am known as Raven.  I was raised with the orphans, for I am an orphan myself.  It appears the orphans are in trouble.  I would help them,"  she glances at the prisoners.  "Whatever the cost."


----------



## Majin (Aug 24, 2004)

The thugs look to Raven in surprise recognizing her as an ex-member of the guild. The thug roughed up by Zeric's is quick to regain his composure and grins at the half-orc female. "The cost will be quite great, _deserter_." he speaks, leaving no doubt behind the threat for what it is. 

Jenya raises an inquisitive eyebrow at Raven in response to the thug's comment.


----------



## Dhes (Aug 24, 2004)

Elyas lets go of the Morningstar and turns to the priestess.
Holding out a hand for her to shake. 
“I’m Elyas Machera”
He lowers his ignored hand and goes on, 
“You say that the price will be high, dos this mean that you know who’s behind all this?”


----------



## hippocrachus (Aug 24, 2004)

The waits for everyone else present to introduce themselves before offering a hand to the priestess.
"I am Orpheus. I'm something of a traveling musician..." he says without much flourish.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 24, 2004)

"I am Alinis Tahlnae Rilynn-Mitore and as you can see, I am a ranger," she said, tapping her bow.


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 24, 2004)

*Raven*

"I have no family, and few friends.  Any vengence taken by the guild would have to be taken out on me.  If nothing else, I have now have something to live for beyond some coin.  Perhaps you too, will find something more worthwhile to do with your life.  You may have some time to think about it, for it is you who is in trouble at the moment, my friend."  says Raven to the thug.

She turns to Jenya, adn bows slightly.  "I am not proud of all I have done, m'lady.  But all I have, I owe to to you and your faith and the generosity they have shown to the local orphanages.  If I am able to help, then please consider me at your service."


----------



## kirinke (Aug 25, 2004)

"It is said in my land that real thieves and rouges have some standards of common decency. I am glad that saying is true, at least in your case," Alinis smiled warmly at the half-orc.


----------



## Majin (Aug 25, 2004)

Jenya studies Raven for a few moments further before nodding, "Yes, you may be of some use to us."

She then turns to Elyas, "This certainly brings us closer to knowing who, Mr. Machera. If _The Last Laugh_ is involved with the disappearance of the children in anyway, we will wish to know for what end."

"But please, if you all are to help us, we have much to talk about. Follow me, we will discuss the situation further in a sitting room, away from prying eyes," she says, eyeing the bound thugs. She motions with her hand towards a side passage and two temple guards emerge from the doorway a few moments later.

"They will deal with these men and set them up for questioning. Please, if you will follow me."


----------



## hippocrachus (Aug 25, 2004)

Orpheus follows the priestess, glad to have a chance to sit down comfortably since the battle in the alley.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 25, 2004)

"I am Kiyoshi.  I am Shugenja."  Seeming to consider this a perfectly adequate introduction, he looks up at the Priestess.

"If I may ask, why would anyone threaten an orphanage?  It seems an activity from which very little can be gained."


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 25, 2004)

As Priestess Urikas leads the others out of the room, Zeric paused for a moment looking at the guardsmen who had attacked him under orders of the thieves' guild.

"If you ever see the light of day, something I will seek to make sure you never do, tell your guild that they picked the wrong cause to champion. If they are behind the kidnappings, I promise I will urge Priestess Urikas to look the other way when I kill everyone of you bastards I see."

Turning his back to the men, Zeric walked into the room with the others, deciding for now, to work with those who had offered their help in finding the children.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 25, 2004)

Alinis smiled grimly at Zeric's words. "And I'll be glad to help," she said with mirthless humor as she followed the others.


----------



## Majin (Aug 26, 2004)

As the group walks Jenya explains to Kiyoshi, "We cannot be certain on their interest in the orphanage but it could be almost anything. Common reasons for the kidnapping of small children are most usually for slavery or sacrificial purposes," she says with a frown as they reach a large room decorated with chairs, couches, and tables. A large fireplace heats the room as well. 

"Please, if you would all be seated I have a proposition for those of you who wish to help, and information to share also."

After everyone has settled in Jenya begins,  I have not given up on the orphanage and the church does not intend to. We have publicly vowed to locate the missing children and bring the kidnappers to justice."

"Three nights ago four children were kidnapped from the orphanage, and they  are not the first. Two boys and two girls were the recently taken. We are not sure how the kidnappers were able to gain access as there are bars on all the windows and excellent locks protecting all the doors. The children are also locked into their rooms at night to prevent any midnight mischief."

"In an attempt at locating these children I have borrowed an item from the church's vault. It is a magical mace that will answer a question asked to it once per week. I used this power to ask the question, "Where are the children who were abducted from the Lantern Street Orphanage?" The answer I received was rather cryptic I'm afraid."

She takes a folded piece of parchment from her robes and hands it to Zeric. "This is the answer I was given. Perhaps you can make more of it?"

On the parchment:

_The locks are key to finding them.
Look beyond the curtain, below the cauldron,
But beware the doors with teeth.
Descend into the malachite 'hold,
Where precious life is bought with gold.
Half a dwarf binds them, but not for long._


----------



## Dhes (Aug 26, 2004)

Elyas Quickly writes down the riddle in his book
“I’m sure the answers will come to us, maybe we should take a look at the orphanage first.”

_The locks are key to finding them._

“I don’t know maybe I’m thinking to easy, but I think that we should have a talk with the locksmith that made the locks for the orphanage.”


----------



## hippocrachus (Aug 26, 2004)

Disappointed that he couldn't be the first to say something intelligent about the riddle, Orpheus is content to memorize it and think up new verses.
"Well, what else do we have?"


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 26, 2004)

As Priestess Urikas handed him the paper, Zeric looked down at her writing and paused to study the careful and precise way she had written each letter. While Zeric considered himself an intelligent man, his writing often looked as if a chicken had managed to knock over an ink vial and then ran on the paper in the hopes of running all the ink off of its feet.

_~Just another example of why she leads and you follow...you do not have the patience to master the simple skill of writing, much less have the patience to lead men...~_

As the half-elf scribe began writing in his own notebook, Zeric was impressed with how fast he offered a practical solution to the first line of the riddle.

"How many locksmiths does this town have Priestess Urikas? Or to be more precise, how many would have been hired to work on the orphanage?"

Thinking about his meeting with the older halfling who ran the orphanage, Zeric turned to face Raven.

"You said you were a ward of the orphanage, in the time you were there, was there ever work that needed to be done to the locks? Do you remember hearing or seeing a locksmith brought in?"

Looking to the second line in the riddle, Zeric studied it for a moment and offered another obvious reading of the second line.

"A curtain is something that can be used to block things out, section off, or conceal. A cauldron is a large kettle which can hold water, and it is also the name of the city upon which we are now in. While I do know that cauldrons are still used in sacrifices, I think that it means the city as we have to go below it. Perhaps the thieves guild is still the key. They have more than sufficient skills with locks, and if the rats seek safety, perhaps they have tunnels below the city, hidden from our eyes by curtains of everyday makings."


----------



## hippocrachus (Aug 26, 2004)

Now becoming aggravated that everyone is decoding the riddle but him, Orpheus just starts blurting out things in a sardonic tone.
"And perhaps the "doors with teeth" are caves with stalactites over the opening!" he says, taking a clichéd description from other poetry. "There are caves underground, so it would make sense," he adds haughtily.
"And it's obvious that there's a child-slavery ring going on down there..." he lets out, the idea of him not being the smartest person in attendance finally pushing him to give some incite.


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 26, 2004)

Looking to his side, Zeric considers the dandy's words.

"Underground is the home of dwarves, so you could be right. What is a half-dwarf though? I haven't heard of any mixed bloodied dwarves existing? Could it just be another underground race that just looks like dwarves?"

Running his fingers through his hair, Zeric felt his frustration at the cryptic message growing.

_~If the gods wished for our help, why must they always be so vague with their assistance...would a burning bush outside the guilty's door truly be so much to ask?~_

"Well, I am out of ideas on what the lines could be. If we tried hard enough, I am sure we could twist them into meaning anything we wanted them to. I think the simple approach is the best one we can take at the moment. Find out who made the locks for the orphanage and see if the thieves' guild has paid them a visit recently."


----------



## hippocrachus (Aug 26, 2004)

"I can say from personal experience that dwarves are more than hesitant to mate outside of their race..."


----------



## Dhes (Aug 26, 2004)

Elyas looks at Zeric with a frown.
“hum, you must have a twisted mind to figure that out from a small riddle. But it sound logical.”

Throwing a glace over to Orpheus,
“I really don’t want to ask, but I just have to know, how come you know this out of personal experience?”


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 26, 2004)

*Raven*

Raven also waits expectantly to Orpheus' answer regarding his personal experiences with dwarven mating habits.

After a moment she interjects, "I know where the locks come from at the orphanage.  I used to get try picking them regularly and sometimes got caught.  The only real locksmith in town is a gnome named Ghelb.  He's a clever one.  He'd probably suspect I was up to something if I went to ask him about things, but perhaps some of the rest of you might have better luck."


----------



## kirinke (Aug 26, 2004)

"A gnome?" Alinis muses. "Gnomes are often considered a cousin race to dwarves. Perhaps that particular line means a gnome," she said, brow furrowing in frustration. "Forgive me, but I am no good at riddles,"


----------



## hippocrachus (Aug 26, 2004)

Orpheus curls his neck at the unexpected question, realizing he may have let out too much.
"I, uh...led a lonely childhood," he says hesitantly, choosing each word with care.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 27, 2004)

"By 'half a dwarf', perhaps it means an undead dwarf?  The undead lack souls, and so could be called half, when compared with the living."  Kiyoshi suggests.  "Or perhaps they are bound by a dwarven soul through some means?  Spirits can be powerful forces."


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 27, 2004)

Zeric looked over at the dandy as he confessed his attempt at sleeping with a dwarven female, and wondered why some men could not find enjoyment with leaving well enough alone. Zeric thought of the two brief encounters he had experienced while serving under Hextor's flag, and while they had been arranged for his enjoyment, Zeric took little pleasure in knowing that the women had been with him out of fear for their life instead of their own free will.

_~Thoughts of the flesh only lead to weakness, and weakness is not an option with the life of the children in peril...~_

Zeric focused his attention back to his companions as Raven began to speak of her knowledge of the gnomish locksmith who worked on the locks for the orphanage.

"If you will lead me there, I will speak to the locksmith. However, if you feel that your presence will be a distraction to him, you are more than welcome to wait outside while I speak to him."


----------



## kirinke (Aug 27, 2004)

Alinis frowns. "From the lines of this oracle? We can assume that the children are not meant to be sold as slaves, but rather as sacrifices to something.... Unpleasant to say the least. Who or what exactly is the 'Last Laugh?' Is it a thieve's organization of some sort? How can we identify them? Do you know their strengths or weaknesses?" she asks carefully. "Also, I have to ask this. Do you suspect anyone in high authority of supporting them, ones that we can ask pointed and uncomfortable questions to?"


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 27, 2004)

*Raven*

"I can lead  you there, Zeric.  It does seem that the riddle would indicate that to be a good place to start.  I will let you do the talking."

"As for the Last Laugh, they are but one of the thieves guilds in the city, and these men did represent it.  It is widely suspected they have support within the highest eschelons of the city, but I wouldn't know who in particular we could confront, even if we wanted to.  The Last Laugh is very dangerous.  I would suggest avoiding direct confrontation for as long as possible."


----------



## Majin (Aug 27, 2004)

"I thank you all for agreeing to help us in the matter. As you follow up on these leads and for as long as you work under the church's banner you will be awarded a 20% discount on any potion or spell services you may require through the church. If you are ever in need of help and I am not available you may also go to Alek Tercival, the temple's paladin protector. He will help you as I would."

"All we ask is that while assuming work as official emissaries of the church you all be on your best behavior, and represent us as such," she says, eyeing Zeric hard.


----------



## hippocrachus (Aug 27, 2004)

"Do not worry, priestess; I'm sure we are all capable of minding our manners," the bard replies in a humorless tone, still having his doubts about the muscle-brained fighter with a chip on his shoulder.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 27, 2004)

"I am happy to help with this matter, but I am a visitor to this city."  Kiyoshi says.  "I would like to know more of the laws of this city, so I may 'be on my best behaviour'."


----------



## kirinke (Aug 27, 2004)

"Don't worry, I can be as well behaved as the next elf when the situation calls for it," Alinis smiles. "But seriously, I will help you rescue those children." she adds.


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 28, 2004)

*Raven*

Raven bows to the priestess.  "I have put my old ways behind me.  I will help as best I can.  Who would like to accompany me to Ghelbs?  Or are there other leads we could investigate as well?"


----------



## Majin (Aug 28, 2004)

"You do not need to be overly worried Kiyoshi, we have no special laws here in Cauldron that one would not know of from any other cities in this land," she eyes Zeric again while saying, "I think keeping your behavior above the actions of what Legate Zeric did earlier would be a useful gauge to weigh you actions by," she smiles.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 28, 2004)

"I think we should keep together at least until we know the lay of the land better. Seperately, this _last laugh_ organization could pick us off easily enough. Together, we're a harder target to tackle," Alinis offers.


----------



## hippocrachus (Aug 28, 2004)

_Together we're an easier target to follow_, he thinks to himself while keeping his face unreadable.
"It certainly is best that we stick together, Raven. Let us just watch our backs," he adds.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 28, 2004)

"The orphanage is now well guarded, I assume?"  Kiyoshi asks.  "Given the Last Laugh's interest, it would seem likely that they might move against it soon."


----------



## Dhes (Aug 29, 2004)

“Don’t take me wrong ill help, I’m sure it will give me a lot of interesting stuff to put in my book. But if and when I help, I’m doing it for the orphans and not for your church.”

Giving the priestess a small bow, and turning to the group,
“Maybe we should go and find this locksmith while there is still some daylight left.”


----------



## kirinke (Aug 29, 2004)

"I'm ready when you all are," Alinis told them with a cheerful grin.


----------



## hippocrachus (Aug 29, 2004)

Orpheus waits for the young half-orc to lead the way.


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 29, 2004)

_ooc: Just as a fyi, if I am not mistaken, it is almost night time now._

As Priestess Urikas sent another verbal barb his way, Zeric could feel his anger returning, but fought it back as best he could. While he knew his actions may not have been what the church would publicly condone, Zeric had no doubt that his methods were just, if not more so, effective as any they would use.

_~Yet you do not turn me away from them do you...you know they will need me...always the useful tool..._

Turning back to the others, Zeric nodded as Raven offered to guide them there.

"Alright, let us pay this gnome a visit and see what he has to tell us."

As the others began to leave out, Zeric turned to face the priestess.

"I know you still harbor doubts as to my _leaving_ my old life, but rest assure while you may not approve of my methods, I will use them to return the children safely and to kill all those who have hurt them. You follow a god who preaches to punish those guilty in accordance with the crime, all I ask is that you remember that in the days to follow..."


----------



## Majin (Aug 30, 2004)

Jenya nods at Kiyoshi, "Guards have been posted but considering the situation with the men you all brought in being city watch themselves, any amount of protection we place at the orphanage will never give us complete certainty of the children's safety I'm afraid."

Jenya's face becomes unreadable at Zeric's words. "Go with peace, go with justice, Legate Zeric," she says, calmly. Did he detect the faint turnings of a smile at her lips, Zeric wonders, as he is bidden farewell.


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 30, 2004)

Leaving the temple with the others, Zeric turned to face Raven.

"After you..."


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 30, 2004)

*Raven*

Raven glances around the street, resisting the urge to again pull her hood about her face.  _"These are my companions.  I must now get used to being a marked woman."_  "The locksmith shop is this way."  Raven then leads the group as directly to Ghelb's shop as directly as possible.


----------



## Majin (Sep 1, 2004)

A small turret dominates the fascade of this two-story black stone building. Iron bars are embedded in the thick window frames. Beyond the turret's ground-floor windows, you can see a lovely display of locks, from large to small, simple to complex. To the left of the turret, above a heavy oak door, swings a simple sign that reads GHELVE'S LOCKS. 

Being after sunset the shop is locked up tight, protected by three seperate locks of good make.


----------



## Jarval (Sep 1, 2004)

"Should we knock?"  Kiyoshi asks, looking thoughtfully at the heavily secured building.


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 1, 2004)

Orpheus walks up to the door and gives it a loud knock in a parody of a common tune.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 1, 2004)

As the dandy approached the door and rapped a happy tune on it, Zeric scanned the street around them as best he could, trying to see if there was anyone who seemed to be showing any interest to the locksmith's nocturnal visitors.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 3, 2004)

_As if two half-elves, a halfling in a weird get-up, a 6ft tall she elf, an armed human and a half-orc wouldn't draw attention..._ Alinis smirks, examining an arrow for any imperfections as she leans against the wall of the shop, glaring at anyone who dared look in their general direction.
_If we can't be incospicious, be menacing...._


----------



## Majin (Sep 3, 2004)

A window on the 2nd floor of the building opens and a white-haired gnome pops his head out. "Shop's closed, friend. Come back after sunrise," he stares, waiting for the party to leave.


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 3, 2004)

"Are you a church-going gnome?" the bard asks the wizened gnome hopefully, obviously basing his next question on the gnome's answer.


----------



## Majin (Sep 3, 2004)

"Church...going?" the gnome asks, repeating the bard's words. "Look, I'm not interested in converting to your religion. If you have other business with me it will have to wait until tommorrow!"


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 3, 2004)

"What...hey..." Orpheus trails off with his finger in the air.
There is a pause as he collects himself.
"Look, we need to talk to you about the kidnappings going on,"  he says quickly, trying to hold the attention of the shopkeeper.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 3, 2004)

Alinis looks up. "Priestess Jenya sent us," Alinis adds wryly


----------



## Dhes (Sep 3, 2004)

“Please master Gnome, could you spare us a few minutes of your time. It would be greatly appreciated.”
“We just want to ask you some questions about your fine craftsmanship.”

(Diplomacy check +5)


----------



## Majin (Sep 4, 2004)

The gnome stares for another moment or two, and then sighs. He turns from the window and not long after the party hears numerous locks being turned and unlatched. The door opens and the gnome mutters, "It is late, you best make your business here quick."


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 4, 2004)

Stepping inside the shop, Zeric waited until the others were inside before speaking to the gnome.

"We have but a simple question for you. Have you been been contacted by anyone seeking entrance into the orphanage? Last night, four children were kidnapped from there, and the church has pledged to find all those responsible for it and see them brought to justice, alive or dead. If you know anything, I would advise you to answer truthfully now, as if it is later discovered that you sought to aide those we seek, it will not be the church's punishment you will have to fear."

Zeric's voice is controlled, but his hand never leaves his morningstar, leaving the message unspoken, but certainly implied.

_ooc: Intimidate check please... Maybe I'll have better luck with this one..._


----------



## Dhes (Sep 4, 2004)

Stepping into the locksmith’s shop he notes the large number of locks on the door.
“I’m sorry master locksmith, my friend is a bit anxious about what happened at the orphanage, but be assured his heart is in the right place.”

Pointing at the locks on the door he asks:
“Is that a sign of the pride you take in your work, or are the streets in this city that unsafe, even for someone of your standing?”

“I’m sorry thats not the point, what you do is your own business. We just want to ask you about the work you did for the orphanage. Did anyone approach you in the last few days asking about your locks or showed a great interest in the work you did for the orphanage?”

“I’m sure you make excellent locks but it seems that someone got past your locks without using any sign of force.”


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 4, 2004)

Orpheus looks at the back of Zeric's head and strongly considers smacking it. As his half-elven compadre explains their situation to the gnome, he addresses Zeric.
"You're not allowed to talk anymore," he says simply, looking at the morningstar with a "get-over-yourself" expression.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 5, 2004)

Alinis mouth quirks upwards at Orpheous' remark, and only a great deal of control allows her to keep from laughing at the expression on Zeric's face when her companion told him to be still....


----------



## Majin (Sep 6, 2004)

Keygan considers the group nervously, especially Zeric, his eyes darting back and forth between you all. He speaks, a slight shakiness evident in his voice, "It is quite unfortunate to hear about the orphanage's troubles, friends. I did personally create the locks they currently use." 

The gnome cranes his neck conspicously towards a large curtain cutting off the other half of his shop while he speaks, "But I've not been approached by anyone at all, no shady characters whatsoever," he grimaces as he rolls his eyes towards the curtain and arches his neck again.


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 6, 2004)

Orpheus puts his head in his hand.
_ Oh_ geez_..._
"What's behind the curtain there?" he asks, jaw locked firmly.


----------



## Majin (Sep 6, 2004)

The gnome's eye widen sharply in surprise at the bard's question and he laughs nervously. "Nothing, nothing at all, just my workbench with my tools and materials," he jerks his head more forcefully towards the curtain, his eyes still wide, a look of slight anger at Orpheus, his own jaw clenched now, his teeth visible.


----------



## Dhes (Sep 6, 2004)

Elyas gives a pained expression at Orpheus’s question and mentally slaps him around the ears. He glances over to the curtain and gives a slight nod of the head.
“Don’t be stupid I’m sure that the master locksmith has nothing the hide.” 
“I’m sorry that we troubled you at this late hour good sir”

While he spoke to the locksmith he fingered the crossbow at his side.
_Dam not loaded, and only 1 spell left._

Elyas makes quick eye contacted with Alinis and Zeric hoping that at least they were aware of the present danger.


----------



## Majin (Sep 6, 2004)

The gnome grins nervously at Elyas and eyes the others movements carefully, occasionally giving the curtain a sidelong glance.


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 6, 2004)

"Just thought I'd ask," he says grinning. "It's a pretty curtain. That's where I'd keep my tools and stuff if I had a shop like this."
He walks over to the door and opens it.
"Let's go guys," he says looking at everyone in turn, including the gnome. "We'll come back later tomorrow, when it isn't such a bother,"  with that, he shuts the door and stands looking at the curtain quietly.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 6, 2004)

Alinis scowls in the direction of the curtain and quietly takes her bow off her shoulder and uses the arrow she had been playing with earlier into a 'ready' position, too keep from making any further noise. 

_Come out, come out wherever you are,_ she thinks to herself.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 6, 2004)

*Raven*

Raven enters with the others, and nods slowly as she stares at the gnome.  As silently as possible, she prepares her morning star, then creeps towards the curtain.


----------



## Majin (Sep 11, 2004)

The curtains are jerked aside sharply as two skulks come out from behind them, at first their eyes are on the gnome, but they quickly take in the others still in the room, as they are surprised to see you. It is evident their intentions are not in the least pleasant as the size up the group, poising to attack. 

Initiative:

Raven - 19
Elyas - 16
Orpheus - 15
Alinis - 13
Kiyoshi - 12
Zeric - 10
Skulks - 9

OoC: Sorry for the long delay guys, was expecting a post from Verbatim to come but never did unfortunately. Hopefully, as we know about his current troubles, he will return to us shortly. As for the Lolth game, anyone else should feel free to go about town looking for something to do, or future adventure hooks () as given Verbatim's situation, the talks with Treeroot could take awhile, I don't think he would be offended if those not directly involved take their leave of the council hall.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 11, 2004)

"Being upright and polite obviously doesn't work with you guys too well," Alinis growls as she lets loose with an arrow; aiming for ugly-mug number one and pops another in place, and fires at the other, with the intent of causing great bodily harm. IE: killing the s.o.b's.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 11, 2004)

*Raven*

Raven gasps at the new figures.  Seeing their hostility, she takes the first swipe, smashing at the closer one's head w/her morningstar (+3 1d8 +3)


----------



## Dhes (Sep 11, 2004)

Elyas mumbles a few words under his breath and lets a magic bolt fly from his finger tips, aiming for the farthest skulk. 

(Magic Missile 1d4+1)

“Please try to take them alive, we don’t want blood on our hands and they could have some useful information.”

After casting his spell, Elyas makes a desperate attempt to load his crossbow.


ooc:  post #100....


----------



## kirinke (Sep 11, 2004)

"Hells! These types will probably slit their own throats before we can capture them!" she shouts at Elyas. She then curses roundly as she fires again.


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 12, 2004)

Considering himself to be at the safest distance from his new enemies, Orpheus unshoulders his lyre and begins to play an up-beat bagatelle.

(_Inspire Courage +1, Peform String Instruments +7_)


----------



## Majin (Sep 15, 2004)

OoC: I think the best solution is that for the time being we recall Verbatim & Jarval's characters to the church of St. Cuthbert until their return, so that is where they shall be, awaiting their return. 

~

Raven swings her morningstar at the closest skulk, catching it hard on the shoulder as it tries to duck. (7 damage) Elyas sends his bolt of energy at it, downing it as it explodes upon impact! (5 damage)

Orpheus begins to play as Alinis looses her arrow, which sails wide of the remaining skulk. Seeing its companion taken down with ease, the skulk looks around for a place to escape. Finding none it reaches into it's cloak and steps back into the shadows, disappearing almost instantaneously as it appears to be sucked straight into the shadows themselves.

Keygan looks faint, but blows a sigh of relief at the skulk's retreat. He knuckles his forehead and wipes the sweat from it as he wanders across the room to sit in a chair.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 15, 2004)

*Raven*

Raven leaps into the shadow after the disapearing skulk.

OOC:  Can you describe these skulks in greater detail?


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 15, 2004)

"Cowards," is all the nonplussed bard says as he stands with his lyre by the door.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 15, 2004)

"DAMMIT!" Alinis curses as her arrow misses. _Old Zeke would have my head at missing such an easy shot like that,_ she thought inanely as the skulk disappeared. Shouldering her bow, she draws out her dagger and sword and follows Raven, eyes wide and sharp.


----------



## Dhes (Sep 16, 2004)

Elyas stares at the shadows that swallowed the skulks.
“It seems that every thing we fight have some hidden tricks to escape where we can’t follow.”
“Bye the way, can some body in the abysses name tell me what those things were?’
“They looked human, but my eyes had trouble focusing on them.”  

Turning to the locksmith, 
“It seems we came to the right person, or were they here to complain about some work you did for them?"


----------



## Majin (Sep 17, 2004)

Raven leaps after the disappearing skulk, nearly ramming her head into the wall as she finds the fiend's complete escape genuine. 

Keygan mutters to himself under his breath for a few moments before looking up. 

"I didn't _want_ to help them I realy didn't! But they stole my familiar and told me they would return him if I made them skeleton keys for the town's locks, but they kept asking for more and more, always promising to return him, but their demands never stop!"[/color] he wails, holding his head in his hands, apparently on the verge of tears, the gnome lowers his head to stare sadly at the floor. 


OoC: Manz - Info you shall have. Heres the write up from the Fiend Folio 

_Once members of the underpriviledged caste of an ancient empire, the humans who would become skulks withdrew from the world through a magical ceremony that solidified their "untouchable" status. The ritual granted them natural camouflage, allowing the skulks to blend in perfectly with their surroundings. 

Skulks stand 5 to 6 feet tall and are devoid of hair. They wear clothing only when forced to. It is difficult to determine, at first glance, whether a given skulk is male or female. A skulk's gray skin feels like soft leather, and it can change color at the creature's whim, from the most subdued browns to the most lurid reds and yellows. Sometimes a skulk assumes a "natural" human flesh tone and wears clothing to better blend in with human society. Their deep blue eyes lack pupils, and remain an identifying feature no matter what coloration a skulk assumes. 

Many skulks are prone to outlandish acts of violence, and those skulks best able to prove their proficiency in the ways of silent murder generally lead skulk communities. Those few who somehow manage to resist their innate violent tendancies attempt to survive by haunting the outskirts of human encampments, scrounging food and supplies whenever possible. Hated by skulks and humans alike, the pathetic creatures usually die at the hands of a mob._


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 17, 2004)

*Raven*

OOC:  Thanks, Majin.  I didn't even realize 'skulk' was an official 'monster.'

IC:  Raven scowls and paces around the room suspiciously.  "How did they come here?  As mysteriously as that one left?  Children are being victimized here.  You must work with us to prevent that."


----------



## kirinke (Sep 17, 2004)

Alinis scowls at the place where the skulks disappeared. "Strange creatures. I have never even heard of them," Alinis remarks and she turned to the gnome. "What other things did they ask of you?" 

Her face softened. "I fear that they will never give you back your familar. And when they can no longer use you, they will kill both you and your familar. And quite likely as painfully as possible," she knelt down by the gnome. "Your only hope for survival is to trust us. We will do our best to help you and this city, but we need information. What do you know?" she asked gently.


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 18, 2004)

"What she says is true," Orpheus says, walking over to where the gnome is sitting to better address him.
"We'll get your familiar back," he adds in Gnome with a wink. "What is it exactly...?" he asks, more as an afterthought.


----------



## Majin (Sep 19, 2004)

Keygan hesitates further at the proding of where the skulks came from.

"Those.. those creatures, they came from... from an old gnomish enclave deep beneath the city. Theres an entrance to it here, in my shop. I used to play down there when I was a child, but then an odd plague, we called 'The Vanishing' struck the inhabitants and it became abandoned. Most in the town have forgotten the place even exists after all these years. That is where _they_ came from."

He shivers before continuing, "They were not the only ones that came. There were smaller ones, gnomish in appearance, sinister looking, with pallid skin, large noses, and black hooves for feet! They spoke a common language together I did not understand, but then made their demands in a gutteral twisting of my language. They wanted all the information about Cauldron I could give them. Once they found out about my being a locksmith, they took my familiar from me, my rat, Starbrow," he says, looking at Orpheus.

"They took him and commanded me to make them a skeleton key that would permit them access to every building in the city. They would not tell me for what, only that they would kill Starbrow if I did not obey, and once I did, they still did not return him, claiming that he would be returned to me when their plans were put into place, that I was a risk to them otherwise. They threatened to kill me as well if I said anything. Please! You must stop them, and rescue my familiar, please!"


----------



## kirinke (Sep 19, 2004)

Alinis considered what he said thoughtfully. "If you are a magicker of some sort, do you have something we could use to track your familar? Perhaps you could track him through the link you share, if we provide the protection?"


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 19, 2004)

"The gnome has put himself in enough danger as it is. He should seek out the church for protection. Literally," he adds, stopping any 'but we are the church' comments before they're made. "Just show us where this passage is..."


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 20, 2004)

*Raven*

"We should notify the church before we proceed.  In case we never emerge, our cause should not be lost."


----------



## Majin (Sep 21, 2004)

"Yes I am linked with my familiar, and I can see as he sees, but he is trapped in a dark place, within one mile of here. I can sense both poor Starbrow's hunger and fright. I hope he survives long enough to be returned safely to me!"

"As for the entrance, there is a secret panel under the stairs over there, that is where you can gain access to Jzadirune, the enclave. Although I should warn you, there are doors down there that have been locked for over 75 years. Each door is gear-shaped and most are trapped. Each also bears a rune, a single letter in the Gnomish language, that needs a corresponding key of the same symbol to unlock, lest a trap possibly be sprung. Unfortunately I do not have any of the keys, but perhaps you can come across some while down there?"

Keygan brightens for a moment as he jumps up and runs over to a cabinet, "Ah! I do have something for you. A map, quite old, but it will suit your purposes. There are many secret passages within the enclave which are not marked on this map I'm afraid, but do keep your eyes out for them."

OoC: Will get the map up and provide a link to it sometime tommorrow


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 21, 2004)

*Raven*

"Thank you, Keygan."  She looks at the map.  "You have done the right thing to help us.  Will you now go to the Temple of St. Cuthbert, and tell Priestess Jenya what you have told us?  We will explore these catacombs in search of your familiar and the kidnapped children."


----------



## kirinke (Sep 21, 2004)

Alinis looks at the map with a frown. "I know little of cave-work. But from what I understand, we will need chalk, rope and a staff of some sort in order to test our footing. Underground, the flooring may be treacherous. And for those of us that cannot see in the dark, we will also need illumination and basic supplies,"

The she-elf grinned sheepishly. "Going half-cocked down there will only get us killed and that will not save those children."


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 22, 2004)

Orpheus half-cocks his eyebrow at the ranger's assessment of the situation.
_Chalk? Truly?_
He gives Raven an all-together neutral and unreadable look.
_Rogues are as good as sticks. If not better..._
"I leave a good length of rope on my pack-mule; he's back at the inn..." he adds, just trying to do his part.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 22, 2004)

Alinis grins at Orpheus' confused look when she mentioned chalk. "An unknown underground region is no different than a new forest. A wise tracker leaves marks so that they do not get lost,"

ooc:
Alinis also plans on using less.... visible means of keeping track. Little stone carns, chisel marks, a wide variety of things so people can't track their tracks so to speak.


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 22, 2004)

Orpheus looks at Alinis and nods politely.

OOC: Orpheus' reaction was more one of sarcasm  
A map is as good as a mark for him, in other words. Sorry for the confusion, I meant to stress the "chalk" in italics...


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 22, 2004)

OOC: I am extremely sorry all for the extended absence. Hopefully, things will start smoothing out now, and I will be able to post like I used to. Majin, can Zeric just have missed his attack and is lurking in the back? That way, I can just hop right in with the current discussion.


----------



## Majin (Sep 22, 2004)

OoC: Not a problem at all Verbatim, jump right on in. Glad to have you back. 

P.S. I'll still be getting that map of Jzadirune up for you guys tommorrow. I forgot earlier to pass it along to Dhes, as he has agreed to host any and all handouts/etc. on his webspace. I'm sure he will remind me in case I forget again


----------



## Majin (Sep 22, 2004)

Keygan nods enthusiastically at Raven's request. "I will, I will! Please, do take care down there though. I do not have to tell you that it is nothing down there like it was when I was a child."


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 22, 2004)

Looking at the others coddle the gnomish locksmith, Zeric can't help but feel contempt for the man. While he didn't doubt the gnome felt justified in his actions, as the guilty always did, the simple truth was that his weakness had placed many others in danger.

_~High Priestess Urikas and I will discuss a more fitting punishment for him after the children have been returned.~_

At the mention of leaving to gather supplies, Zeric could feel his frustration mounting. Did they all not have their blades and wits about them? What more could be needed?

"Those that need to gather supplies, please do so as quickly as you can. Do I need to remind you about the urgency of our task at hand?"


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 22, 2004)

Orpheus looks at the others expectantly, not knowing whether or not he need bother going back to the inn for his rope.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 22, 2004)

_Humans can be so impatient,_ Alinis thinks to herself. _And this one seems more impatient than others._ She knew she had been coddling the gnome, but they had needed the information quickly. And brutalizing the gnome would have done little or no good. 

Alinis quickly returned to the inn and got the nessisary items she needed for a trip below. She also stopped by the church and got a healing kit, chalk, a chisel and staff. She returned, less then thirty minutes later. "Sorry for the delay. But I thought we might need this," she said, a little breathlessly indicating the healing kit.


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 23, 2004)

As Alinis decided she'd be capable of getting the gear they needed, Orpheus stays with the gnome and respectfully takes the map from him, promising to take care of it. During the time Alinis is away, he looks over the map and inscribes the details that stand out the most in his head. When he's finished with it, he gives it to Elyas, who's probably got some place to keep things like that somewhere on his person. When Alinis returns, he walks over to where the secret passage is and again looks at the group expectantly. More pointedly so at Raven.


----------



## Majin (Sep 23, 2004)

OoC: Got a report of the OoC thread not showing up upon a new post from someone, so just in case anyone else may be experiencing this the map is now up in my latest post in that thread.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 23, 2004)

*Raven*

Raven waits silently as the others gather supplies.  She investigates the secret door for traps or other clues as to its use.  When the party seems ready to go, she nods.  "I will go first.  I work best alone.  In the dark.  Give me one minute lead, then follow with your light.  If I need help, I will give one sharp blow on my whistle."

With that, she takes a tight grip on her morningstar with her right hand, and creeps into the passage (moving silently, keeping an eye out for traps.)


----------



## Majin (Sep 23, 2004)

Moving ahead of the others, Raven heads through the secret door, which opens to a 10 foot square stone landing with stairs leading down 20 feet to the east, which then double back on each other to the south, when the second landing is reached. Raven's sight shifts to the blacks and whites of darkvision once she moves far enough away from the light sources of Keygan's shop. 

The staircase itself is shrouded with cobwebs and dust, little cracks and chips abound. An iron torch sconce, empty, is mounted to one wall on the landing. Raven notices small hoof prints in the dust in front of her, as if many hooved feet travelled up and down these stairs recently. 

The staircase descends another 20 feet before opening into a room. From this landing, Raven hears strange sounds emanating from the chamber below, specifically chirping birds, rustling leaves, and cheery giggles. The landing itself is bare save for another empty torch sconce mounted on the south wall.


----------



## Dhes (Sep 24, 2004)

Elyas takes the proffered map from Orpheus and makes a quick mark on it with the pen from his belt pouch.

“I still think we are being a bit hasty about this. I’m not saying that I changed my mind about helping the orphans, but still, I don’t even know you people.”

Turning to Zeric.
“If we do go down there please try to keep your temper in check, I don’t want the blood of innocents on my hands just because you get in to a battle rage every time some one says boo.”


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 24, 2004)

*Raven*

Raven will descend to the entrance of the room and peer around, trying to locate the source of the chirping.


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 24, 2004)

Orpheus will follow after Raven and wait just beyond the room with the pleasant outside noises.


----------



## Majin (Sep 24, 2004)

The staircase ends at a 40-foot-square room with a 10-foot-high ceiling. A slight draft blows into the room from a 10-foot-wide open passage in the far wall, directly across from the stairs.

Two 4-foot-diameter circular doors are set into the middle of the south wall.  Each door is made of wood and framed with a ring of mortared stones. The westernmost door is closed and inscribed with a strange glyph. The easternmost door bears a different glyph but rests half-open. The half-open door reveals an iron rim of gearlike teeth, and dim light spills from the chamber beyond.

Mounted to the walls of the room are twelve tarnished copper masks. The masks are two feet tall and cling four feet above the floor. Each one depicts a smiling gnome's visage. The soft giggling, chirping, and rustling noises seem to pour from the very walls.


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 24, 2004)

Not sensing any need to remain hidden, Orpheus enters the room and stands by Raven. Taking in the seen, he smiles at the obvious gnome-made masterworks. He looks at the glyphs in an attempt to read them.
"How do you feel about this place?" he asks Raven.

(OOC: If they aren't just letters of the Gnome alphabet, or words for that matter, he'll make a bardic knowledge check, and if that doesn't help he'll cast _read magic_)


----------



## Majin (Sep 24, 2004)

The easternmost door bears a "J" letter in Gnome, and the western an "A"


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 24, 2004)

*Raven*

Raven glances at Orpheous.  "'Beware the doors with teeth'".

She thenmoves cautiously into the room and tries to peer into the half open SE door.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 24, 2004)

ooc:
so from the lines of the oracle, we avoid the door with the gear-like teeth. Those are obviously some sort of porticulus or worse. 
so are the two doors side by side or on each side of the other passage way?


----------



## Majin (Sep 25, 2004)

OoC: You guys are in the center of the map. By the three flights of steps leading down.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 25, 2004)

ooc:
did a lil map edit on my own. Majin, does this look right?

IC
Alinis goes to study the other door, watching out for possible traps, a little spooked by the giggling, chirping and generally oddness of the room. "Well, obviously, we can't go through that door," she said, point to the gear-like teeth one. "From the oracle's lines, it's fairly certain that that room contains a trap of some sort," she gestured at the other door. "This one seems to be safe." she added. 

"Raven?" she called out softly. "Can you see if this one is trapped?" she asked politely.


----------



## Majin (Sep 25, 2004)

OoC: You're correct on the fact that the room you have marked with an E is the entrance area, but you assume a bit too much with the "trap" notation.  I think you are a bit confused on the "doors with teeth" part of the riddle though. As you'll find out as soon as you open any of the other doors down there, they all have those gear-like "teeth" around them. It's just a symbol of gnomish architecture is all, and the warning is meant to be in general, as Keygan explained that most of them are trapped if not opened with the correct key first. 

As for the map editing I'd actually suggest that everyone bookmark the map on Dhes's webpage, as he'll be updating it frequently to color in rooms you've already explored and marking things like traps and the like, and it is much more convenient for him to simply update it and upload a fresh copy to his server than to get ahold of other's updates first and then make the changes.  I also speak to him daily over net-phone, so we're in a much easier situation to converse more effectively about what would be the best way to go about that and all. 

Thanks for trying to help though! We've all got it covered.


----------



## Dhes (Sep 25, 2004)

As Elyas sullenly follows the group down the stairs and joins up with them in the first room, he studies the room and the doors set to the south, making some quick sketches in his book and on the map.
“Dos any one know the meaning of the markings on the door?”

Glancing up from his scribbling at Ravens remark.
“It seems that the riddle is more straightforward then we could hope for.”


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 25, 2004)

Following the others down, Zeric kept his grip tight on the morningstar. While the others could think him foolish all they wished, Zeric was not going to allow their weaknesses to allow the children to come to harm.

As they entered the room filled with masks, Zeric allowed his guard to lower slightly as he approached the masks to study their workmanship. Zeric had learned much in the long months of having a dwarvish _advisor_, and even to his novice eye, he knew that creating these masks had to be a long process.

Turning back to face the others, Zeric once more set his face to be a stoney and listened to them arguing over entering the open door. While Zeric had no doubt that it could be a trap, it could just as easily be the door the kidnappers used when they brought the children down here. Deciding that once more, his actions would serve them better than his words, Zeric approached the open door to look inside it.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 25, 2004)

Alinis sighs, figuring that any traps that might be found would have already been disarmed, especially since the door was already open. "Scratch that Raven, my apologies." She grinned sheepishly as she joined Zeric in peering inside the open door, carefully pulling it further open.


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 25, 2004)

Orpheus looks at Elyas and nods.
"I can read the markings on the doors," he replies. "The right door says 'A' and the left 'J.'"
Orpheus seems quite at home in the boisterous antechamber and shows it through his calm countenance. He even gives a nod of respect to Zeric's appreciation of the gnome-handiwork.


----------



## Majin (Sep 25, 2004)

As Zeric approaches one of the masks to examine it, it's mouth starts moving and speaks in common:

_Welcome to Jzadirune--Behold the wonder!
But beware, ye who seek to plunder.
Traps abound and guardians peer
Beyond every portal, behind every gear._

After this welcome/warning, Zeric moves to the half-open door, which upon closer inspection he finds is held upon by a fist sized rock stuck in the gears near the bottom of the frame. 

Peering into the room from outside the door he can barely make out whats inside. A dozen small cots and chests line the walls of the dusty room. Cobwebs blanket many of the cots and chests, and tiny spiders scurry about. Two rough-hewn tunnels, each five feet in diameter and tubular, breach the eastern and southern walls. Stony rubble covers the floor near each tunnel.

A 1-foot-long iron rod lies in the middle of the floor, its golden tip shedding enough light to cast lurid shadows on he walls.


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 25, 2004)

Orpheus shudders at the thought of what the voice means by "traps abound and guardians peer," remembering all the gadgets and gizmos of gnome engineering he's seen in the past.
He follows Zeric into the room, eyeing the door with growing misgivings.
_They only mean to guard against thieves..._
He notices the rod and casts _detect magic_.


----------



## Dhes (Sep 26, 2004)

Elyas looks on with dread as he sees Orpheus and Zeric enter the room after Raven.
“I’ll just uuhh, stay out here than, tell me if you find any thing of interest.”


----------



## kirinke (Sep 26, 2004)

Alinis grins at Elyas as she gives him a playful shove into the room. "If you stay behind, you won't learn anything." she chuckles softly as she enters behind him, keeping a careful watch around them.

"Don't worry. Being scared is perfectly alright. Letting that fear rule you is not," she added softly.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 26, 2004)

Pondering the subtle threat that the mask gave them, Zeric saw the side tunnels in the faint light and pointed them out to the others.

"Something tells me that the gnomes were not the ones who created those tunnels. Look at the loose debris on the floor, does it look as aged as the room itself?"

Wanting to get a better look at them, Zeric approached the openings, leaving the room for the others to examine.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 26, 2004)

*Raven*

"Someone's been here recently, I think.  Presumably the skulks."  Raven examines the open door for any traps.  If she sees none, she'll enter and cross the room to look down the tunnels.


----------



## Majin (Sep 26, 2004)

Raven does not detect any traps on the open door. Open only wide enough to allow one in at a time, after Zeric and Orpheus enter the bard can easily tell the object on the floor is a simple sunrod. As the others are coming in, they notice shadows moving quickly on the walls, illuminated by the sunrod. 

Caught completely by surprise a dark cloaked figure with a rapier leaps from the shadows and slashes at Zeric, missing as he is able to deflect the blow with his morningstar. Once the light of the sunrod hits his foe's face, he realizes it can only be another damned skulk. Orpheus feels a sharp stabbing pain in his side, as he looks down and realizes a crossbow bolt protruding from it. (3 damage) Looking in the direction it came from he notices another skulk, crouched near one of the tunnels holding a crossbow. It turns and scrambles through the tunnel in flight. 

Initiative:

Elyas - 15
Raven - 14
Zeric - 14
Orpheus - 13
Alinis - 9
Skulk - 3


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 26, 2004)

As Zeric's instincts allowed him to push the thin blade of the rapier aside, he looked to the dandy and pointed at the fleeing skulk.

"He must be stopped before he can alert the others, get him."

Hoping the dandy would realize that for once acting instead of questioning was the wisest course of action, Zeric turned his full attention to the skulk in front of him.

"It is time to pick on someone who can fight back..."

_ooc: Zeric will attack with the intent to kill not question. At least this first one.._


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 26, 2004)

Orpheus cringes at the sudden lodgment of a crossbow bolt in his ribs, but shakes off the pain long enough to hear Zeric's instructions, only to have it come flooding back with a new sense of anger.
Instead of following the human's orders, Orpheus circles around behind the skulk Zeric is currently engaged with; making sure to stay out of reach.

(OOC: Sorry, Verbatim, need a heal. Orpheus = 2HP.)


----------



## Dhes (Sep 26, 2004)

Elyas look on with horror as he sees his fellow Half-Elf being hit by a crossbow bolt.
Grabbing his own crossbow he quickly runs after the fleeing skulk.
Shouting at Zeric as he runs. 
“Maybe you should think before talking.”

If Elyas get close enough to the skulk to fire he dos so. 
(+2 Ranged, Light Crossbow, 1d8)


----------



## kirinke (Sep 26, 2004)

Alinis flicks an arrow to her bow, takes sight and carefully aims at the fleeing skulk, her eyes adjusting to the blues and greens of low-light vision. She lets the arrow fly and runs after Elyas, cursing roundly in her own language.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 26, 2004)

*Raven*

Raven dashes after the fleeing skulk, planning to bash its brains out w/her morningstar if she can catch it. _(+3 1d8 +3)_ "I've got this one!" she shouts


----------



## Majin (Sep 29, 2004)

Elyas takes off after the skulk as it flees into the tunnel. Following it through the short twists and turns of the tunnel Elyas is able to catch up enough to fire a shot, catching the skulk in the shoulder. (6 damage) The skulk jerks upon impact of the bolt, but keep on running nontheless. 

Raven brushes past Elyas as she catches the skulk on the back of the head with her morningstar. (9 damage) The creature balks from the hit and lands face first into the dirt of the tunnel. 

Zeric slams his morningstar into the ribs of the remaining skulk, resulting in a sharp gasp from the creature as it shrinks down from the force of the blow. (8 damage) Flanking the skulk Zeric is engaged with Orpheus strikes out with his shortsword, slicing a dark line through the creatures back through it's cloak. (3 damage)

(OoC: Assuming a change of target to the living skulk for Alinis)
Alinis quickly turns her aim and attention on the skulk still left alive and lets an arrow fly over Zeric's shoulder, unfortunately flying wide. 

The skulk realizing it has lost the fight flees down the opposite tunnel at full speed in an attempt to get away.

Initiative:

Elyas - 15
Raven - 14
Zeric - 14
Orpheus - 13
Alinis - 9
Skulk - 3


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 29, 2004)

Orpheus draws his bow and chases after the fleeing skulk.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 29, 2004)

Alinis tears off after Elyas and Raven, drawing her sword and shouldering her bow.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 29, 2004)

*Raven*

Raven grabs the fallen skulk under its arm just below the shoulder, and begins dragging it back into the room where the others were.  "Elyas, we should remain together, but I want to examine this one."  She'll glance back to make sure nothing has been left behind.


----------



## Dhes (Sep 29, 2004)

Elyas bends down and grab the skulk’s legs. 
Following Ravens glances back, to makes sure that there is no apparent danger waiting for them further ahead.  

“I agree, I’d rather have more people around me if there are more of his  (nodding down at the skulk) friends around.”


----------



## kirinke (Sep 30, 2004)

Alinis skids to a halt, seeing the two bending over the unconscious skulk and to the sounds of the fight still going on in the room behind them. "You guys got this one?" she asks, sword in hand, hyper-alert now...


----------



## Majin (Sep 30, 2004)

It is an easy task for the rest of the group to bring down the fleeing skulk, being as wounded as it was, it could not get far very fast. 

With the immediate threat of the skulks out of the way this leaves the two tunnels, leading off to the east, and south respectively. They are not marked on your map, which alludes to the possibility they were dug after the enclave was abandoned.


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 30, 2004)

"Search 'em," Orpheus says looking down at the dead skulks with contempt. He then leans against the wall and slides down it to come to a sitting position.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 1, 2004)

OOC:
(ok, this time I did state awhile back, before we started that I had purchased a healing kit from the church  Um, majjin, you never did say what the discount was on those purchases,)

IC
For the first time, Alinis notices the bolt portruding from Orpheous' side. She blanched, feeling incredibly guilty that she had pushed him into that blasted room. *I shouldn't have pushed...*

"Damn, blast it Orpheous," Alinis cursed, kneeling beside him, examining the arrow wound. "Zeric? Guys? Orpheous is hurt, pretty badly," she said, her meager healing skills no match for this kind of wound. "I don't... I know only the basics of healing," she finished worridly.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 1, 2004)

*Raven*

"My thoughts exactly..." Raven says softly as she kneels beside the dead bodies.  She's curious what kind of clothes, weapons, and armor they have.  As well as any loot, of course...


----------



## Dhes (Oct 1, 2004)

kirinke said:
			
		

> , feeling incredibly guilty that she had pushed him into that blasted room. *I shouldn't have pushed...*




OOC:  im sorry to tell you this but i think you pushed me (Elyas) and not Orpheous...


----------



## kirinke (Oct 1, 2004)

ooc:
We'll just chalk that one up to the confusion of the moment and considering the hectic nature of the fight, Alinis probably would have confused the two of you  at least until the adrenalin-rush wears off.


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 1, 2004)

With Alinis' sudden concern, Orpheus looks down and notices the bolt still sticking out from his ribs.
_Damn..._
He grits his teeth, raps his hand around the bolt, and pulls the bolt out; gently at first, but finding it too much to bear, determines a quick yank will get it done and over with.
He fights back the bile and gives Alinis a look that suggests where she can put her healing kit. As she is only trying to help however, he nods his thanks and stands up; the scene having come to a close in his mind.
He avoids eye-contact with Zeric and helps Raven search the dead skulks.


----------



## Dhes (Oct 1, 2004)

"We should get back above ground, so that orpheus can get some healing and we could take the time to make sure that we return down here a bit more prepared. I for one would like to have some time to meditate on my spells."


----------



## kirinke (Oct 1, 2004)

Alinis frowned when he rips the bolt out. It had to have hurt like a son of a half-wit leach with a bad case of tooth-rot. 

_*He's probably not feeling much of anything at the moment. Especially if he's just noticed that he's been shot. *_ She decided. 

"It might not hurt much now, but if you don't get it checked out by a professional, it will probably hurt a heck of a lot more later. " she said conversationally as she helps them riffle through the skulks possessions.

"These guys stoop to kidnapping children for whatever. Poisoning a bolt-head is well within their capabilities," she added dryly.


----------



## Majin (Oct 2, 2004)

OoC: Sorry about that Kirinke. The church offers anything they have in stock at a 20% discount, although their supplies are limited so if you guys need something out of the range of "light" types of clerical aids the church might not have it in stock, so you'll hafta check with me on that before a purchase can be made.

~

Both skulks wear cloaks, identical to each others, no armor, and both have rapiers. One of them also has a crossbow with 19 bolts.


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 2, 2004)

"Yeah, maybe I could use the rest," the bard admits while looking up from his perusal of the dead skulks' possessions.
When the group has finalized their decision, Orpheus heads back up the stairs and makes for the church.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 3, 2004)

*Raven*

"Hey, where are you going?  We've hardly gotten started.  I'm not running off yet.  Let's follow these guys.  Can anyone track?  Let's see where these guys came from."


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 3, 2004)

Orpheus squints ironically at the half-orc rogue as if he can't quite make out where she's calling from.
"Listen, kid, I'm all for helping the children, but my priorities are leaning more towards the side of caution right now. Let me rephrase that: I'm all for helping the children as long as it doesn't cost me my life. It's late, I haven't slept in over a day, and the wizard wants to...do whatever it is that wizards do. I'm going to go get some rest; this secret underground gnome complex will be here in the morning," he says with a quick wave of his hand.
After delivering his spiel, Orpheus continues back up the stairs.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 3, 2004)

*Raven*

"Very well."  Raven takes the crossbow and both rapiers from the corpses.  "I won't continue on my own."  She'll return upstairs with the others.  She'll try to find a way to block up the door until the group returns.

Upstairs she'll ask the locksmith if she can spend the night in his shop.  "Someone needs to keep an eye on this door while we're away."


----------



## Majin (Oct 3, 2004)

Keygan nods quickly at Raven's request. "Any who would like to stay are welcome," he says, with wide eyes. "I don't particularly care to spend the night alone right now until those things are taken care of. They will come for me once they find out I told you what I know."


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 3, 2004)

"That's why you were going to go to the church," Orpheus says with a bit of frustration. He stops the gnome's reply with a raised hand, and continues on through his shop to the church.
When he arrives, he asks about the sleeping arrangements. He'd rather sleep here for free if he can than sleep at the inn.


----------



## Dhes (Oct 3, 2004)

Will Orpeus is getting his healing, Elyas concentrates on his spells and takes the time to mark the new passages on the map they got from the locksmith.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 3, 2004)

Alinis heads off to the inn to settle her debt, gathers her stuff and makes arrangements at the church for bed and board, then falls into her cot and sleeps until morning.

OOC:
For bed and board, could Alinis spend half of her free down time in the hospital wards of the church (I assume that they have one) helping out? That would be an excellent way to learn more about healing. And I plan on using at least 1 or 2 skill points per level devoted to the healing skill.


----------



## Majin (Oct 4, 2004)

The gnome lowers his head to the ground at Orpheus' comments.. "Yes.. the church.. of course," he frowns. "Well, either way, any who wish to stay here instead are welcome, but if you insist that the church would be safer than here with you, then I will follow your advice."


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 4, 2004)

"Yes, go.  You will be safer and more useful at the church.  Perhaps the locks can be fixed.  We will guard this door, and venture down again tomorrow in search of your familiar."

Raven shoos the locksmith out with Orpheus.


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 4, 2004)

Although frustrated with the others, save the female rogue, Zeric knew that if the others believed they were beaten and exhausted, then they would act as accordingly. Keeping his mouth shut, Zeric followed the others back up the stairs and waited until they had left before turning to face Raven.

"While I do not know if those creatures will try to come up tonight, I know that they will more than likely be aware of our presence when they notice their missing companions. As such, we must be more careful when we return, as they have the advantage of knowing the territory we are entering."

Closing the door leading down to the gnomish city, Zeric looked for anything he could bar the door with before attempting to get some rest.


----------



## Majin (Oct 5, 2004)

Keygan runs about the shop gathering a few provisions for himself before bidding those staying farewell, as he sets out for the protection of the church.

Zeric was able to push some furniture in front of the secret door to hold back any possible intruders.

The church does have a few rooms for those that wish to stay there as well. Healings on-site will be free as you are performing a service for the church, and healing supplies to take with you are on 20% discount.

OoC: Bedtime! So, who's got the first watch?


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 5, 2004)

ooc: Zeric is fine with first shift, and if Raven does not object to him having it, Zeric could use the crossbow as at the moment, all he has is the morningstar.

IC:

After the last piece of furniture was placed in front of the door, Zeric turned to face the female half-orc.

"You were wise in wishing to press on, and it is a shame the others did not share your dedication. I will take the first watch so you can rest, as I am sure the gnome's bed will be better than the floor, and if he knows what is wise, he will not speak a word on your using it."


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 6, 2004)

*Raven*

"Very well."  Raven makes sure the front door of the shop is also closed and locked.  She tries to find some bedding to pull into the room where the secret door was.  "They'll make noise getting through that door, I would think."  She says to Zeric.  "Perhaps we could both rest.  Otherwise, wake me when you are tired."  Shedding her armor, she lies down with her morningstar in easy reach.


----------



## Majin (Oct 6, 2004)

Zeric takes the first watch for the night, and the party switches off at regular intervals. The night is surprisingly uneventful, except for occasional scratching noises, which can be heard through the barricaded door. Everyone awakes in the morning, fully rested, and those needing healing receive it from the church.

OoC: Is anyone purchasing anything from the church before heading back down?


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 6, 2004)

Zeric eyed the door throughout the night and knew as the scratching noises began that whatever advantage the party might have had left them now. 

_~We might as well walk down there with a crier announcing our presence...~_

Searching through the gnome's shop/home until he found something for both Raven and himself to eat, he nodded to the door as they shared their meal.

"A silver to a copper that as soon as we get on the steps heading down, those sneaky bastards attack in mass. Its what I would do if I was in their place..."


----------



## Dhes (Oct 6, 2004)

After a night of meditation Elyas feels refreshed and more confident to face the horror of the tunnel system under Cauldron.

While making his way back to the locksmith’s shop, he takes his time to fill up his waterskins with fresh water. 

On arrival at the locksmith shop. 
“So, did you guys encounter any problems during the night?”
“I suggest that we explore the newer tunnels first, so that we may have a better understanding of our surroundings.”

ooc: I updated the map for your viewing pleasure.   
Map


----------



## Majin (Oct 6, 2004)

After everyone is gathered and descends back into the enclave, scouting out the two tunnels and which rooms they end up in is not a hard task. What does seem out of the ordinary though is how quiet it has become down here since your first trip. It almost seems like whatever knows that your down here is deliberately avoiding you in areas you've already explorered, but for why is anyone's guess at the present time.

Of greatest note of all the tunnels explored is the discovery of a small 10x10 room not marked on your map. Apparently one of the many secret rooms this old city keeps hidden from those who explore it's ruins.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 6, 2004)

*Raven*

Raven concurs with Zeric's assessment.  "We will be cautious upon re-entry.  We might even consider baricading this door further, and exporing other angles.  We know the guild is involved.

After seeing the complete lack of resistance that morning in the tunnels.  "This is a good sign, Zeric.  They fear us.  This means they are weak.  If they are truly allied with the guild, then they are not weak, though.  Perhaps they merely need more time to organize resistance.  Then again, there is no honor among thieves.  They are probably only tenuous allies, at best."

Raven will search around what the discover.  Is there anything in the new room found?  Any clue as to its purpose?


----------



## kirinke (Oct 6, 2004)

Alinis shakes her head in negation at Raven's comment. "I doubt seriously that they fear us. In my homeland, if an invader managed to kill a scouting group, we would watch and wait, gauging their weaknesses before leading them into an arrow-filled trap. This is their territory. They are simply waiting for a good moment. Be on your guard,"


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 7, 2004)

Orpheus goes about his morning with a lighter gait since receiving a good night's rest and healing from the clerics at the church. He ignores the paranoid comments of his..._companions_, and explores the tunnels with little concern.


----------



## Majin (Oct 7, 2004)

The only thing of note to Raven as she searches through the room are the twelve empty chests strewn about the place. Apparently looted, anything valuable taken from them is gone.


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 7, 2004)

Zeric walked through the tunnels with his morningstar clutched tightly in his hands. The absence of sounds bothered him more than if the skulks would have tried to ambush them in the stairwell leading down, but he tried his best to keep his nerves from playing tricks on him.

_~If I give into phantom noises, I will never be able to focus on the real ones...~_

When Raven voiced her thoughts on the weakness of the creatures, Zeric simply nodded once, but kept his personal thoughts silent on the matter. As long as they were punished for what they had done to the children, Zeric did not care if they were weak or strong.

_~In the end, the scales will be balanced...~_

As they traced the various tunnel paths, Zeric noted the unmarked room, and as the group paused for a moment, Zeric spoke to them all for the first time.

"I think we should examine the unmarked room, if the gnomes kept it hidden there must have been a good reason for it."


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 7, 2004)

"Fair enough," Orpheus says with a noncommittal shrug.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 8, 2004)

Alinis slips her bow off her shoulder and keeps watch while the others search.


----------



## Majin (Oct 8, 2004)

Moving through the small tunnels single file (OoC: Order please?) moving to the unmarked room on the map you see a ladder placed leading up into a small hole in the ceiling which leads into the room. 

OoC: Whos going first?


----------



## Dhes (Oct 8, 2004)

Elyas frowns at the hole in the ceiling.
“Hum, its a bit dark up there, I don’t know who is going first but maybe it would be a good idea if I cast some light on the situation.”

ooc: pansy Sorcerer here, so I’m not taking point or rear guard.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 8, 2004)

ooc:
i guess Alinis and Raven can take point. Between the two of them, they can probably spy out any traps, secret doors, ambushes etc. And the ladies can probly handly themselves . 
Zeric should probably take the rear. That'll keep the weaker party members in the middle.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 8, 2004)

*Raven*

Raven eyes the opening in the ceiling.  "No light, just yet, please.  These skulks can't seem to see in the dark, which would give me an advantage over them.  I will go first.  Just be ready to back me up."  Raven smiles around at the group and finishes with a wink at Zeric.

Raven will then start climbing the ladder, one hand holding her morningstar.  As usual, she prefers either the front or the back.


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 8, 2004)

"That's the spirit; take one for the team," Orpheus says from behind Alinis. He waits his turn to climb the ladder.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 8, 2004)

Alinis grins at Orpheous. "Be nice. Next time you go first," she replied teasingly, following Raven, giving her enough room to work and keeping an eye out for any... eventuality.


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 9, 2004)

As Raven winked his way, Zeric felt the rare urge to smile up at the brash female. While she was still nothing more than a child, she at least had the strength of will to accept the prospect of danger and not hide behind others in the process.

When Alinis reached for the ladder rung to follow Raven up, Zeric reached out and stopped her hand.

"I will follow her up. Your bow becomes less useful in close quarters, but I will not suffer that same limitation."

Looking back to the dandy who had resumed the demeanor of a man strolling through a park hoping not to be targeted by a passing bird, Zeric shook his head and began climbing the ladder behind Raven.

_~Maybe he will learn in time, but now is not the time for me to be teaching him...~_


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 9, 2004)

At Zeric's glance, Orpheus smiles broadly and gives a companionable wave, giving off the air of a jackal waiting for the shepherd to turn his back.


----------



## Majin (Oct 9, 2004)

Raven climbs up into the hole, raising her through the hole in the room. Taking a look around she quickly notices a lone skulk moving slowly towards her from the corner. It appears the skulk has been alerted by the noises from the party, but cannot see, apparently expecting the party to provide the light it would need to ambush them. A look of frustration on it's face, it gives a testing jab towards Raven that meets well over her head. It lowers it's rapier to strike again. 

Initiative:

Raven - 18
Skulk - 3


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 10, 2004)

*Raven*

Raven smiles at her apparent advantage.  If his legs seem close enough for to swipe at with her morningstar, she will do that.  Otherwise, she will attemtp to scramble the rest of the way up.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 11, 2004)

Alinis grins at Zeric and flicks her bow into its acustomed place. She makes sure her sword is in a good position for her to draw it. Once they get up the ladder she will draw it. But in the meantime, she has her dagger 'readied' so she can use it if the need arises. From her own lessons, she knows that in close quarters, daggers are really better than either swords or bows. She then follows behind him.


----------



## Majin (Oct 11, 2004)

Raven reaches for the skulk and smacks it hard in the side of the knee, crushing it's kneecap. (10 damage) The creature falls with a screech and reaches out in the darkness, not sure of where it's attacker is. It's rapier drops with a clatter. It starts mumbling something in Undercommon that only Elyas understands. 

"Please! Please do not kill me! I will show you to the rat. I will give it back!"

The skulk grasps a key that is attached to a thin leather strap around it's neck and presents it out to his attacker.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 11, 2004)

*Raven*

Raven scrambles the rest of the way up the stairs.  Seeing her oponent down for the moment, she turns her attention to the rest of the room.  She wants to make sure there's no further danger as the rest of the party ascends the stairs.  Assuming there's not, she calls down. "Send up a light - it's safe now."


----------



## Dhes (Oct 12, 2004)

“Stop your attack Raven, the creature is pleading for its life. It says that it will take us to some rat, I don’t know what he is talking about but he sounds scared.”

Elyas picks up a small stone, quickly casts light on it and throws it trough the hole.

(Cast Light)


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 12, 2004)

*Raven*

"He must be speaking of Stormbrow, the gnome's familiar.  So they can talk.  Good."


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 12, 2004)

Orpheus cocks an eyebrow at Elyas' translation.
"You mean the familiar we're looking for?" he asks the forgetful half-elf with some disdain.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 12, 2004)

Alinis eyes adjust to the dim light as she crawls up the ladder and into the new room. She does not yet relax her guard and keeps an eye out for further unpleasentness. "The rat?" she looks confused for a moment as Elyas translates the skulks words and then brightens. "Oh! He means the gnome's familar!"


----------



## Dhes (Oct 12, 2004)

"Well I hope he is talking about the gnome's familiar."

In undercommon
"Ok mister uhh? Sorry what should we call you? Take us to the rat."


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 12, 2004)

Orpheus snorts out a laugh at, what to him seems like, Elyas' joke.


----------



## Majin (Oct 12, 2004)

As the skulk prostrates itself in front of the party it lifts it's head at the request of a name. 

(In Undercommon: ) "Name?" it mouths slowly, obviously confused. "I do not have this... But the rat, it is the gnome's pet. My brothers and I have taken it from him. We will give it back if you let me live," it shakes, obviously quite frightened.


----------



## Dhes (Oct 12, 2004)

(In Undercommon)
“Be easy my friend, no one will hurt you or your brothers, but we would like it if you gave us the rat and provided us with some information.”

(In common)
“He is taking us to the rat in question. Please try not to scare him.” Looking mainly at Zeric.


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 12, 2004)

Orpheus also looks to Zeric.
"I don't trust him," he whispers harshly.

(_Sense motive +2_)


----------



## Majin (Oct 12, 2004)

Not being able to understand the skulk's language, Orpheus makes his judgement on the creature's body language. From what he can tell though, the skulk does not appear to be disingenuous.


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 12, 2004)

Orpheus continues to eye the creature with some misgivings.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 12, 2004)

Alinis waits for Elyas to translate the creature's words. "Please ask him about the missing children," she said quietly.


----------



## Dhes (Oct 12, 2004)

(In undercommon)
“My friends here want to know if you know anything about the missing orphans.”
“Orphans are uhh… how would you put it, children without kin or close brothers?”


----------



## Majin (Oct 13, 2004)

The thing shudders and shakes under everyones scrutiny, looking miserably at the floor as it speaks, 

(In Undercommon)"The offspring with no family? They told us to take them. _They_ told us to take them! They needed them they said!" the skulk shivers, looking up at Dunstand, then scanning the others watching it.


----------



## Dhes (Oct 13, 2004)

“He says that they took the orphans, but they were told to by someone. I think that those people scare him even more than we do.”

(in Undercommon)
“Don’t worry, you’re just as much a victim as those orphans. I won't let anyone hurt you or your brothers, just tell me who these people are and wher we can find them.”


----------



## kirinke (Oct 13, 2004)

"Can he describe who took them? Are they human, elf? Something else? What clothes or symbols did they carry?" Alinis asked


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 14, 2004)

Rather than bother trying to help in the process of questioning the skulk, made more difficult by the fact that he can't speak its language, Orpheus busies himself forming the sounds of Undercommon in his mind.
_It lacks all manner of elegance..._
"You must teach me this language," he says to Elyas in passing.


----------



## Dhes (Oct 14, 2004)

Elyas smilles at Orpheus.
“Oh sure, I don’t know how good I’ll be at it, I hope I can do my father proud. I’ll make a list of simple words and their pronunciation when I have time. Just don’t try to sing in it, it’s uuuhh… a bit primitive.” 

Turning to the skulk.
(in undercommon)
“Can you tell me what the people looked like?”


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 14, 2004)

Orpheus nods his head slowly in thanks.
"I'm not much for singing..." he says to his half-elven companion, letting him get back to his interrogation.


----------



## Majin (Oct 15, 2004)

(In Undercommon)
"They are many.. different from you, and the same as you. They are cagers, shackled ones! They take the... children, for selling. Servants and slaves they will be!" the skulk goes on in almost incoherent rambling.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 15, 2004)

*Raven*

Raven, realizing she can't understand the conversation, proceeds to check out the room.  Any doors?  items of interest?


----------



## Majin (Oct 16, 2004)

Raven combs the small room for anything of note. Completely bare and devoid of any exits save for the one the party came from at first glance, she manages to spot an unevenness in the eastern wall. It is very likely to be a secret door.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 16, 2004)

*Raven*

Raven is unable to surpress a grin.  She knows well that she is a complete amateur.  But the others don't.  Having downed the opponent singlehandedly, and now probably having found a secret door, she allows a smile to spread on her broad face, as she faces the wall.  Saying nothing, she sets her face back to its usual grim expression, and turns back to the party.

"Does he say he will lead us to the rat?  Where does he intend to take us?"


----------



## Dhes (Oct 19, 2004)

Elyas shrugs, “The lady wants to know where you intend to take us.”


----------



## Majin (Oct 20, 2004)

"I will take you to the next room, right through there," the skulk points to a wall to the east. "A door is there. Hidden. The rat is in there. The copier guards it though."


----------



## Dhes (Oct 20, 2004)

Frowning at the wall, “He says that he will take us to the other side of that wall, trough a hidden door? According to him the rat is on the other side, being guarded by a uuuhhh copier? I guess that he’s talking about a shape-shifter or the like.”

Turning to the Skulke (in undercommon) “Thank you my friend, you have bin a lot of help.”


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 20, 2004)

Orpheus frowns at the thought of a shape-shifter.
"Well, let's get going then," he says to the party in general, starting to get bored with the treacherous skulk.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 21, 2004)

*Raven*

Raven frowns slightly; she'd been hoping to pull the existance of the secret door out at some point when it might be of advantage to her.  Seeing no more opportunity of that, she approaches the place where she thought the door would be located.  

"Here it is, I think."  She places her ear gently against the wall, and listens for a few moments.

"Ask it what a copier is.  Perhaps it has some weaknesses we could exploit."

Raven will sling her morningstar over her back, and load her crossbow to prepare for the anticipated combat.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 21, 2004)

Alinis frowns. "Copier? Could he mean a..." she racked her brain for past lessons. "Doppleganger?" she said finally. "Wait, before we go in, we need to settle on some sort of verbal identifier if it tries to copy us." she said.


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 21, 2004)

Orpheus looks at his hands at the mention of a verbal "identifier." He wiggles his fingers absent-mindedly.
"Perhaps it is merely a magical 'mimic,'" he says in an increasingly bored tone, finding it easier to believe the "copier" creature to be that rather than an ultimately rare doppleganger creature. "Either way..." he adds rolling his eyes.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 22, 2004)

*Raven*

"Can't Dopplegangers read our minds anyway?  They'd know any 'identifier' we did.  No.  But we all have skills that perhaps couldn't be copied, such as spells.  But I think we're getting ahead.  What does the skulk say about the copiers?"


----------



## Majin (Oct 22, 2004)

~Verbatim's actions:

Zeric will follow the others into the room, keeping his weapon ready to strike the creature who is now guiding them, or the creature who they now approach.

~

Raven only hears silence as she listens at the secret door.

(In Undercommon) "It is a box, with teeth," the skulk explains. "It is always hungry. It speaks to us and we feed it in exchange for guarding the rat. If you want to take the rat you will have to feed it or give it payment of some kind."


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 22, 2004)

*Raven*

"Ask him what they feed it.  Or how they pay it."


----------



## Dhes (Oct 22, 2004)

(In undercommon) “Can you tell me, what do you feed this box?”


----------



## Majin (Oct 23, 2004)

~Verbatim's actions:
As the stunted creature explains what the guardian of the locksmith's pet is, Zeric turns to face the others and sets his face hard.

"We will not bargin with any creature that has assisted in the kidnapping of the children. If it wishes to live, it will give us the creature and flee like the rat it has taken to living with, otherwise we must strike it down to show all those who are watching us that we are not to be taken lightly."

Looking over to Raven, Zeric speaks quickly to her.

"If the battle comes, I will seek to force it to focus on me, allowing you to seek out a weak spot in its defenses. When you have seen such a spot, strike hard and face and we will win this fight."

Once he was sure his point was made to her, Zeric entered the room and searched for the "copier".
~

(Undercommon) "We usually feed it other rats," the skulk answers, blinking, as it watches Zeric push the secret door open and walk into the room.

Zeric's first quick survey of the room reveals empty weapon racks lining the walls, of a dusty, 10-foot high room. In the middle of the floor rests a large wooden chest with a flat lid and iron hinges. Atop the chest sits a small silver cage holding a rat with a white star-shaped splotch of fur on its tiny forehead. It grips the bars and squeaks excitedly.


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 23, 2004)

"Although I agree with your assessment, Zeric, try to remember that _we_ have a say in it as well," the bard says, coming to terms with Zeric's rather zealous mannerisms, and entering the room behind the rash warrior.
He looks at the box in irritation, not suspecting it of being anything but a mimic. Not waiting for it to initiate conversation, Orpheus hails it.
"Look here, guardian. This thing," he points to the skulk, "says you've got a key we need, and we mean to have it from you," the bard says, not letting slip that the rat is in fact what they're there for.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 24, 2004)

Alinis relaxes marginally when she sees its a mimic and not the more nasty doppleganger. Though, from what she has heard, those mimic things were dangerous enough. She fingers some rations she has in her pocket, beef jerky and such like. 

"Tell it if it cooperates with us, we'll give it some food. I have a fair amount of beef jerky," she tells Orpheous. "If this skulk speaks truely, it responds to food-bribes."


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 24, 2004)

Orpheus puts a hand up dismissively, but offers an apologetic glance to Alinis.
"Let me handle this," he says to her quietly out of the corner of his mouth.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 24, 2004)

*Raven*

Almost completely at a loss as to what a mimic might be, Raven doesn't yet enter the new room, but stands, startled, as the other launch into a conversation with a box.  

At Zeric's words, she nods.  "I understand, and will deliver."


----------



## Majin (Oct 24, 2004)

As those who approach the chest draw close, a toothy mouth splits the front of the chest and it speaks in a gutteral tone, Orpheus notices it as near identical in inflection and tone as the skulk. Elyas understands it perfectly.

(Undercommon)"Who are you? Has Kazmojen sent you to finally relieve me?"


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 24, 2004)

"So much for the thought of an intelligent mimic," Orpheus mumbles dryly.
He turns to Elyas expectantly.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 24, 2004)

Alinis nods slightly, keeping an eye on the box-like critter, letting Elyas speak with the mimic-thing.


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 24, 2004)

(OOC: I was hoping to distract the mimic while Raven and Zeric circled around to either side of it, but it's hard to bluff via conversing when you can't even hold a conversation with it. Your ruling, of course, Majin. If it comes to that: _Bluff +5_)


----------



## Majin (Oct 25, 2004)

(OoC: I'd prolly hafta give a no-go on bluffing the mimic for this particular goal. There are other ways to bluff a creature without speaking obviously, but sneaking up on a mimic might prove rather difficult. Where are its eyes? The MM doesn't state anything about that, so since a mimic can morph itself at will basically, I'd figure it either has some sort of sensory perception around it, or can simply change the position of its "eyes" at will, lol.)

~

Obviously not understanding Orpheus, the mimic repeats its question again, this time more forcefully, and adds a warning this time. 

(Undercommon)"What? Who are you? Did Kazmojen send you? Present a writ to me with his orders for you, or I shall assume you are intruders!"

Starbrow continues squeaking excitedly.


~Church of St. Cuthbert~

Keygan hears his familiar's call to him through their mental link, as the creature fills him in on the situation, with bursts of triumphant feelings, (albeit a bit pre-emptive), the gnome can only think that Starbrow has been rescued. He rushes off to meet with Priestess Urikas, who in turn calls for one of her priests to meet with her in the audience chambers. She waits patiently for her chosen priest, Althron Fellowson, to join her in the halls.


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 25, 2004)

Orpheus snaps his fingers in front of the half-elf's face to bring him back to reality.
"Make quick with the chit-chat," he says, noticing the infliction in the mimic's tone.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 25, 2004)

Althorn is just finishing his daily meditiations when a young acolyte informs him that priestess Urikas wishes to speak to him.

_"Odd,"_ He thinks, _"I have just joined this particular church a few days ago, why would one of the priests wish to speak with me now. No matter an order is an order."_ With a shrug he stands and straightens his clothes and smooths out his beard as he heads towards the audience chamber.

Knocking and entering he approaches her and bows low, the braids of his beard easily run across the floor. "You wished to see me priestess?" He tells her, eyes on the floor.

<ooc: I am assuming that she is a higher rank then he is.>


----------



## Majin (Oct 25, 2004)

(OoC) - Yes, Jenya outranks Althorn. She is currently filling in as high priestess of the temple while the high priest is away.

~

"Yes, Priest Fellowson, the church has need of you," Priestess Jenya responds, and waits for the dwarf to rise from his bow.

"As you may or may not know, we recently sent a group to investigate the disappearance of the city's orphans. They came across this gnome here, Keygan, who owns a locksmiths shop not far from here. Inside they were attacked by some that Keygan claims kidnapped his familiar, and the children as well. According to him they took his familiar as ransom to force him to create skeleton keys for them so they could move about the city un-impeded. Once he created these keys for them they did not return the familiar, but demanded his continued silence on the issue or they would kill it, and him as well."

"This group that was sent, was shown a secret door in the gnome's shop that leads to an underground city, called Jzadirune, abandoned nearly 70 years ago, its inhabitants strangely disappearing. This is where these creatures that attacked the group came from and so they have took to investigating down there for further leads on the missing children."

"Our ward Keygan, has made it known to us that his captured familiar has informed him that the group we sent along with Legate Zeric has rescued it," the mention of Zeric noticeably putting the priestess in a reserved state. 

She clears her throat, then continues, "In situations like this we would normally leave the party to its business and await their return with the familiar and more information, but this Zeric, you've not met him yet... He is a recent follower of Hextor, a Hexblade in his service actually. The man claims to have turned over a new leaf, and wishes the church to guide him. Suffice it to say we are not entirely convinced of his word to change. We would like for you to meet up with the party as they return from the ruins in Keygan's shop. The gnome will accompany you to retrieve his familiar then he will return here. You however, will remain with the party and keep an eye on this Zeric. You are not to confront him openly about our mistrust, and you will keep the whole of the group's protection foremost in your mind at all times. If Zeric questions you, tell him you are there on my authority and you were sent to bolster their investigation. I will cast them a _sending_ to inform them of your imminent arrival. Go now, and take the justice and protection of St. Cuthbert with you," she smiles, as she bids the dwarf to go.

Not long after, a voice takes form in Zeric's mind, who he recognizes as Priestess Jenya. _Zeric, assistance arrives shortly, meet with it in Keygan's shop as soon as you are able. Bring the familiar with you._


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 25, 2004)

_ooc: I am in a training class this week, so during the am hours, I will have internet access during the breaks and lunch...so, I am going to make the most out of it that I can...at night though, I will be back to the limited status of passing e-mails through Majin. Now on with the show..._

IC:

As his mind measured the distance to the grunting box, Zeric's thoughts were drowned out as Priestess Urikas' voice spoke to him.

_~She says it as though it was as simple as plucking a daisy from the earth..._

Turning to glance quickly at the others, Zeric wondered if the priestess had given them all a similar message, or if she had chosen him due to their unique _relationship_.

_~It matters not...an order has been given and a deal must be honored, the others will think what they will regardless of my deeds...~_

When the dandy turned to the scribe and motioned for him to speak, Zeric knew that any advantage they had was vanishing quickly and the time to act had arrived. Tightening his grip on his morningstar, Zeric lunged quickly at the mimic trying to knock the rat's cage off of it and give Raven time to prepare for her attack.

_ooc:Well, we did learn a little bit from this guy, and as we all know, Zeric was itching to get his swings in on this guy...so, lets get those dice warmed up guys.._


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 25, 2004)

Orpheus sighs heavily at the sudden lunging Zeric.
_Gods help us..._
He gains his composure and begins to play a familiar bagatelle.

(_Inspire Courage +1_)


----------



## Dhes (Oct 25, 2004)

Innately stunned by the talking chest, Elyas is quickly pulled back to reality as Zeric lunges for the chest. Out of reflex Elyas readies himself to cast a spell not sure if his target is to be the chest or Zeric. “Someone should make tunic with long sleeves for people like you, so that we can bind your arms on your back.”  

Ooc: dam Zeric made me spill coffee all over my keyboard


----------



## Mimic (Oct 25, 2004)

Althron listens intently to what the pristess has to say, the only outward display is a narrowing of his eyes and a slight movement of his arm as his hand wraps around the handle of his heavy mace when the name of the evil god Hextor and the mention of the hexblade is spoken...

Once she is done talking, he bows low yet again. "Aye priestess, I can understand your concern. I will accompany this group and make sure that they are kept safe, as well as keep an eye on this Zeric."

Leaving he grabs the Gnome by the arm. "Come, we have much to do and little time to do it in." With that Althron will head to his room pack and head out to the locksmiths shop.


<ooc: I actually don't know what a hexblade is, but I take it that its not a good thing>


----------



## kirinke (Oct 26, 2004)

"*Mothering son of a bloody demon*!!!" Alinis shouts as Zeric lunges towards the mimic. "*Can't you contain your impulses for three bleeding consecutive seconds*?!!!" she scolds him, pulling out her sword and joins him in the attack. "Get the rat!" she shouts to the others. "Get him away from this place!"


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 26, 2004)

*Raven*

Raven, who couldn't understand the conversation and was somewhat tipped off by Zeric's earlier comment, leaps after him.  She has her morningstar in one hand, and the other open to grab the rat cage.  If possible she'll grab the cage and move back to the other room.  If not, she'll take the morningstar in both hands and smash the mimic.  (+3 1d8 +4)


----------



## Dhes (Oct 26, 2004)

Elyas lets arcane energy form on the tip of his fingers and against better judgment lets the bolt fly for the chest.

(Cast magic missile 1d4+1)


----------



## Majin (Oct 26, 2004)

Quick to assess the situation and what Zeric plans to do, Elyas joins him in the offensive against the mimic, casting magic missle. The single bolt that he conjures hits the creature in a quick burst of force. (4 damage)

Zeric swings his morning star at Starbrow's cage, trying to knock the cage off the mimic. The cage however does not sail off the chest-shaped creature as he'd planned, but rather clatters to the floor behind the chest attached to what appears to be some sticky substance covering the mimic. Orpheus begins playing, bolstering his companions with his rhythms. 

Not wanting to risk grabbing at the cage so close to the mimic with her unprotected hand Raven opts to smash the creature from behind, (Sneak Attack - 15 damage) Alinis joins the fight, swinging her sword, slicing into the mimic with her attack. (7 damage) To her surprise though, her sword does not come back easily, becoming stuck on the mimic's sticky coating, she begins tugging, trying to dislodge her weapon.

Seeing an oppurtunity, the mimic lashes out at Alinis, a pseudopod emerging from it's shape, delivering a crushing blow to her. (12 damage) The female ranger's grip coming loose of her weapon, which remains stuck to the creature, she falls back and hits the ground hard. 

Initiative:

Elyas - 23
Zeric - 23
Orpheus - 18
Raven - 15
Alinis - 14
Mimic - 13

Meanwhile Keygan and Althorn set out for the gnome's shop...


----------



## Dhes (Oct 26, 2004)

Elyas quickly casts a second spell as he sees Alinis fall.
(Cast magic missile 1d4+1)

“Somebody get the elf out and get her stable, or we will have to carry a corps out of this dungeon. That is if there are still people left to carry anyone out.”


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 26, 2004)

Orpheus quickly stops playing to go to Alinis' aide. He drags her to a safe area and begins to try and stabilize her.

(_Heal +1_)


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 26, 2004)

As the rat's cage remained stuck to the creature, although no longer in the way of their assault, Zeric saw the elvish woman fall and thought that perhaps in the future, she should stick to keeping her enemies where her bow could keep her safe.

_~It looked to be nothing more than a glancing blow...what are these I travel with made of?~_

Zeric knew that if he allowed his mind to dwell on the weakness of the others, he would begin to grow as weak as they were, and that was something he would not allow to happen. Seeing the female half-orc's form sliding in and out of the shadows behind the creature, Zeric sought to keep it distracted to give Raven another chance to strike from its flank.

Bringing his morninstar down quickly, Zeric pushed all other thoughts from his mind, save the death of the beast in front of him.

_(Attack the creature vice curse, as we need all the offense we can get right now)_


----------



## kirinke (Oct 27, 2004)

ooc: 
Maj, hope you house rule neg hit points. Alinis only has 9 actual hp. 
Hate for her to die to a mimic.  

IC
Alinis' last thoughts before she looses consiousness were fairly simple. _*If I live I am personally going to kick that impulsive human half-way back to my homeland!*_ Then she knew no more.


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 27, 2004)

(OOC: Eh, you're only at -3 with a usual possibility of -10. If we don't have you stabilized in 7 rounds, there's a problem with our party functionality  )


----------



## Majin (Oct 27, 2004)

OoC: Yes, regular D&D 3.x rules do not declare you dead until your at -10 hitpoints. Your party members have a chance to stablize/heal you before that happens.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 27, 2004)

ooc:
That's good! Hope her buddies remember the healing kit she stowed in her backpack   

IC:
While Alinis dreams, she is dimly aware of the battle happening around her and a part of her is gleefully glad to be out-cold. Another part is dreaming of drop-kicking her Hexblade buddy into the next country. 

With an adamintium toed boot.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 27, 2004)

*Raven*

Raven smiles grimly, allowing her tusks to escape her full lips.  She knows she caught this 'chest' a good hit, and can't imagine it can take much more.  Not sure how to flank a chest, she none-the-less tries to move over slightly to keep it off guard, and delivers another double-overhand smash with her morningstar.  _(+3 1d8 +4)_


----------



## Majin (Oct 27, 2004)

Elyas sends another magic missle towards the mimic, hitting it again. (4 damage) Zeric this time swings for the chest itself, but his weapon is batted away by the creature's pseudopod. Dragging Alinis out of striking distance from the mimic Orpheus sets to work trying to stabalize her wound. Figuring some of the female's ribs crushed by the force of the blow she took, he centers his attentions on making sure Alinis can still breathe. (Heal check = Successful) 

Raven swings at the mimic from behind again, connecting with another solid blow from behind! (Crit & Sneak Attack - 20 damage) However this time her weapon remains stuck to the creature too. The mimic strikes towards Raven but misses as the rogue jumps back releasing her grip on the morningstar, which remains stuck in it's position on the monstrous shapeshifter before her.

Initiative:

Elyas - 23
Zeric - 23
Orpheus - 18
Raven - 15
Alinis - 14 (Downed but stable)
Mimic - 13

Reaching Keygan's shop in good time, mostly due to the gnome's eagerness for the return of his familiar, about to enter the structure Althron notices out of the corner of his eye what appear to be two elve's peering at them from the rooftops above. A second full look to the roofs above the building reveal nothing.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 27, 2004)

*Raven*

Raven smiles despite the loss of her weapon, happy to have delivered another solid blow.  Backing away now, she readies her crossbow to continue the battle (+3 1d8 +0)


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 27, 2004)

With Alinis now safe, Orpheus draws his shortbow and begins to join in the fray.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 27, 2004)

Alinis continues to dream of kicking Zeric all across the globe and maybe into a few stray demi-planes....


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 28, 2004)

_ooc: Yeah...keep all those hateful thoughts...it just makes playing him all the more fun.._

IC:

Zeric cursed under his breath as the chest's oak-like feeler deflected his blow, but watched a spasm shake the creature as Ravin landed another heavy blow from behind it.

_~Now there is someone with potential...she and I will have to talk more later...~_

Wondering how many blows the creature could still withstand, Zeric tried to draw the creature in with a feint and strike quickly at an exposed side.

_ooc: Bluff check to feint, hopefully Zeric can hokey doke this guy and get an attack in. No need for Raven to have all the fun..._


----------



## Mimic (Oct 28, 2004)

*Althron*

Althron pauses for a moment and glances around again before entering the shop. Once in the shop wth the door closed he approaches the gnome. "So any other secrets you need to be telling me about?" He asks him directly, his hand wrapped around the handle of his mace to indicate the seriousness of his question. "Like why two elves are snooping around keeping an eye on your store?"


----------



## kirinke (Oct 29, 2004)

ooc:
they aren't hateful thoughts. But much loved thoughts that Alinis hopes to someday bring to fruition.    

IC
Alinis continues to be unconscious.
Alinis continues to dream lovely dreams involving Zeric and her adamtium toed boot. With maybe a few nightmarish demons thrown in for good measure. What they're doing there, she doesn't have a clue. But they do play great chess.


----------



## Dhes (Oct 29, 2004)

Wanting to reserve his arcane powers, Elyas quickly loads his crossbow and fires at the mimic.
(+2 Ranged, Light Crossbow, 1d8)


----------



## Majin (Oct 29, 2004)

Elyas' crossbow bolt misses the mimic, but fortunately Zeric does not, as his morningstar comes crashing down on the creature. His weapon remains stuck to it as well, but this time the mimic does not strike back. It just remains still, defeated. 

Keygan's eyes widen at Althron's questions. "Elves? Secrets? No thre is nothing more, and I don't know what you mean about any elves. I know very few, and those I do I am not on good enough terms with for them to do such a thing."

"Where did you see elves?" he questions back.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 29, 2004)

Althron's eyes squint as he stares at the gnome trying to figure out if he is lying or not.

Figuring that the gnome is telling the truth, Althron backs off half a step but keeps his hand on the handle of his mace. "Humph... saw em as we were entering, they were up on the roof tops. Figured they were friends of yours, either that or robbers casing out the place."


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 30, 2004)

*Raven*

Raven pauses, but seeing the creature motionless, she hurries forward to retrieve her morningstar and the caged rat.


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 30, 2004)

Zeric looked down at the motionless creature and then looked across its inert form and spoke to Raven as they both began pulling their weapons free from the sticky substance that covered its body.

"You did well."

Zeric placed the morningstar back on his hip and as Raven picked up the excited rat, he turned faced the others. He saw the anger quickly rushing to the forefront now that the immediate danger had passed, and for a moment thought of telling them of the message that Priestess Urikas had sent them. He thouht of explaining that his actions were not those of some moronic brute, but those of one who wanted to see the innocent children returned to safety more than anything in his damned existance.

_~Dark and empty....they wouldn't believe you anyway, nobody ever does...~_

"We need to go back up. The gnome will be happy to see his rat again."

Walking into the room where the unconscious elf was, Zeric sighed at how fragile she was and then called back into the other room.

"I'll carry her up, but someone needs to get her blade."

Picking her up far more gently than he had carried the brigand the day before, Zeric began carrying her back the way they had came and back towards the gnome's shop.

_~I wonder what aide Priestess Urikas has sent for us?_


----------



## kirinke (Oct 30, 2004)

Alinis slowly and groggily regains consciousness, regretting the process intensely as shooting pains radiate out from her chest. _*What happened? It feels like I got kicked in the stomach by an elephant...*_ 

She struggles fitfully, almost incoherently, managing to land a blow in a region Zeric would probably not want to be hit. Probably not the best idea she ever had....


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 30, 2004)

As Alinis opened her eyes for a moment, Zeric saw them focus on him for a moment and thought he saw the elf trying to form a word, but all that managed to escape through her lips was a dry croaking sound.

However, no sooner had he tried to read her lips to see what she was trying to say, Zeric's vision blurred as Alinis' hand shot upwards and caught him with a glancing blow to his temple, momentarily making his vision swim and his legs unsteady.

_~Lichspit!!! Why must they all be more trouble than they are worth...Perhaps the Hextorites were not so wrong when they spoke of leaving those who had fallen in battle to the crows...~_

Forcing his anger to remain in check, Zeric looked down to Alinis and spoke to her in a voice that left no room for doubt.

"That was your free shot elf. Strike me again and you had better kill me as I swear by Cuthbert's knotted cudgel that I will kill you."

As the elf's body went limp in his arms once more, Zeric wondered if she heard him, or if her mind had already drifted out into the vast plains of itself.

_~The others will say that she was acting out of instinct if I mention it to them and for her sake, let it have been just that...~_


----------



## kirinke (Oct 30, 2004)

Alinis fades in and out of consciousness, dimly aware of being carried someplace and a voice mentioning Cuthbert's cudgel. *Wha the bloody hell...* 

Then that blasted darkness closed in on her and once more, she knew no more.


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 30, 2004)

Orpheus allows Zeric to take Alinis from his aid, but gives him a look that suggests there will be no foul-play. He follows the large bullocks closely and hisses in retaliation to his threat towards the unconcious elf maiden.
"Save your threats for another time, coward. You'll hardly have a chance to land a blow before I slam my foot in your crotch and slip my sword between your ribs," he says with no bluster meant.
"Shut up and walk," he says before Zeric has a chance to comment. He ignores his other companions that surely must have heard.


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 30, 2004)

Turning to face Orpheus, Zeric stares long and hard at the dandy before him, who has suddenly chosen this moment to find steel in his backbone. Setting the elvish archer down with a mocking slowness for Orpheus' benefit, Zeric opened his hands wide and away from his morningstar, leaving his chest an open and easy target for the fop.

"She strikes me when I seek to help. When I could have easily left her behind for the gray skins who live in these gods forsaken ruins, but since you wish to be her savior and protect her from base cowardly me. You carry her from her, and may she turn on you as quickly as she did me."

Zeric stood patiently beside her and waited for the smaller man to pick up the much larger woman at his feet and carry her from this place.

"She is your burden now dandy...yours and yours alone."


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 30, 2004)

Orpehus laughs hysterically at the gesture. The scene needs the added drama.
"Aren't you a big man?" he says mockingly. He calmly walks over and picks up the unconscious Alinis. The brute has sorely underestimated the long-time war veteran.
"She is no more a burden than your ill-begotten antics, Zeric," he says with a laugh that suggests the half-elf thinks of him as no more than a child.

(OOC: Technically Alinis wouldn't be able to hit Zeric while unconcious, but you did play into, Verbatim, so there was no avoiding this  )


----------



## kirinke (Oct 30, 2004)

Alinis reluctantly regains consciousness as she is jostled. She hears arguing and laughter. Laughter that sends shooting pain through her already aching head. It really puts her in a bad mood.

"Would you two idiots knock it off?" she tries to say, but it only comes out as a garbled croak. What they hear is "Idiots" and "Knock off"


----------



## Majin (Oct 31, 2004)

Keygan gulps visibly and gives a nervous glance towards the entrance to his shop at Althron's suggestion that the elve's may be casing the place. Nevertheless, he goes back to displaying his eagerness at the return of his familiar as he responds, "I have confidence in the group that have rescued Starbrow. They will not allow my shop to be cleaned out under their watch," trying to convince himself of that fact.


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 31, 2004)

Sweating profusely and not going to any lengths to hide it, Orpheus waits for someone to open the hatch into Keygan's workshop. Once that has been accomplished, he'll set the prone form of Alinis on the ground.
"Now, how in the Abyss are we supposed... Oh," he says when he notices the dwarf dressed in the garb of a cleric of St. Cuthbert and Keygan standing in the shop.

(OOC: Let's assume Elyas would be a man and help his good friend Orpheus if it came to that)


----------



## Majin (Oct 31, 2004)

New IC & OOC threads are up guys, time to migrate once again. 

IC Chapter II

OoC II 

And if anyone is interested in checking back on old threads here's the link to the archives for every chapter we've played through so far, updated to current. 

Archives


----------

